# Your song of the week - Part 1



## Lord Yu (Mar 30, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*

I'm talking about the song that seems to be sticking to you the most during the week. This week

Desert Sessions~Don't Drink Poison


----------



## Anjali (Mar 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=fOB6kfawgnA[/YOUTUBE]

Love love love.


----------



## Shozan (Mar 30, 2012)

*taiyou wa yoru mo kagayaku*


----------



## Soul (Mar 31, 2012)

Muse - Citizen Erased.


----------



## Hariti (Apr 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1G4isv_Fylg&feature=g-music&context=G20a1bc1YMAAAAAAARAA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kenpachi TZ (Apr 2, 2012)

For the week? A little too fickle for that considering I have music *themes* for a day with like 20 songs of a certain type.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9_OfgmGlDs[/YOUTUBE]

This single song is almost holier than Portishead as far as sex music goes IMO. Sucks though I'm still looking for other songs similar style and BPM to blend it into a seamless playlist. Any suggestions?

Anyways, thank you Repo Men for 'singing it back.'


----------



## JBarnz008 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hodgy Beats - If Heaven is a Ghetto


----------



## NeoKurama (Apr 2, 2012)

Rich Kidz-Koo Koo


----------



## mali (Apr 2, 2012)

Thinking about you// Frank Ocean


----------



## Draydi (Apr 3, 2012)

Radical Face - "Welcome Home"

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8a4iiOnzsc&list=FLaxPQOGSNBv_U7GAGv3aFaA&index=4&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## wormtail (Apr 7, 2012)

Lana Del Rey - Blue Jeans


----------



## Hariti (Apr 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kBS6N5WleFg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## choco bao bao (Apr 7, 2012)

Nujabes - Luv (Sic) Pt. 4 (feat. Shing02)

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mdri (Apr 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]GWOsb9KThfE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Soul (Apr 7, 2012)

Welcome Home - Coheed and Cambria.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Apr 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0KXGPPRWms[/YOUTUBE]

Surprising good 80's film.


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Apr 12, 2012)

_The Edge of Glory_ (Lady Gaga)


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Apr 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7uOLDAzWGjE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Le Pirate (Apr 12, 2012)

'I Like It' by Foxy Shazam.


----------



## Xyloxi (Apr 16, 2012)

Don't Look Back In Anger - Oasis


----------



## dream (Apr 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ztHQXIIRnss[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Apr 19, 2012)

I want to sing this at my father's funeral sometime;
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Fko7_SV3Lc&ob=av2e[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mercyful Fate (Apr 28, 2012)

"Desolate Funeral Chant" by Inquisition

Link removed


----------



## Norc (Apr 28, 2012)

End of an Era by Zack Hemsey.


----------



## Owl (Apr 28, 2012)

Folsom Prison blues - Johnny Cash


----------



## Mdri (Apr 28, 2012)

Warpaint - Warpaint

[YOUTUBE]-x2f6Okvs70[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Miki Aiko (Apr 28, 2012)

Orange juice by Oddfuture


----------



## Immortal King (Apr 28, 2012)

Thousand Foot Krutch-Phenomenon
Bad to the Bone-George Thorowood
When you're evil-Voltaire


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Apr 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6H8WcTPnWM[/YOUTUBE]

:3 I can't get this adoring song out of my head. Neutral Milk Hotel is truly an amazing band.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Apr 29, 2012)

Lupe Fiasco - I don't wanna care right now Ft. MDMA.


----------



## Wolfarus (Apr 29, 2012)

Swedish House Mafia - Greyhound


----------



## jNdee~ (Apr 29, 2012)

I don't wanna miss a thing-Air supply


----------



## Hatifnatten (May 2, 2012)

Jinn - Kaidoku Funou


----------



## blackbird (May 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y10924MkAHQ&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]
Deep shit.


----------



## Bishamon (May 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wauzrPn0cfg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hariti (May 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNJu_0YEGkc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stripes (May 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]rlg54QGX3F0[/YOUTUBE]

"*All I Want is You*" by _Barry Louis Polisar_


----------



## Kanali (May 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ync1u2Qw5c8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Elsa81 (May 10, 2012)

Flo Rida and Sia - Wild Ones... I adore Sia and her beautiful powerful voice. 

MP gameplay


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (May 10, 2012)

circle the drain by katy perry.


----------



## G (May 13, 2012)

Dada Life - Rolling Stones T-Shirt. These guys never disappoint me.
Awesome.


----------



## Judecious (May 13, 2012)

Frank Ocean-I need love
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5JL9G4Xcc8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mercyful Fate (May 14, 2012)

"Full Moon Necrophilia" by Zemial


----------



## JellyButter (May 14, 2012)

Bag Of Money - Rick Ross, Tpain, Wale <3


----------



## dream (May 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]AEsbcLOeVCw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Momoko (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Stripes (May 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]esilpuVICXw[/YOUTUBE]

Night Vision Binoculars; Passenger 

This song will not leave my head...


----------



## G (May 18, 2012)

Phace & Misanthrop - Energie.
Man i love NeuroFunk.


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (May 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMlou7Q0GRE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (May 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwAYU4rlwmA&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shozan (May 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90uugLIzlN4[/YOUTUBE]

*ATB with Amurai feat. Melissa Loretta - Heartbeat (Album Version) *


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (May 27, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tfLTUbO6VMA&list=PL6E06825144A3F9D6&index=62&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kahvehane (May 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_-HqcNum7M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hatifnatten (Jun 1, 2012)

Nano - now or never


----------



## Akaikumo (Jun 18, 2012)

Juliet - Emilie Autumn


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jun 18, 2012)

Numatic Soul: To You.


----------



## Stripes (Jun 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]53bOAGMifNo[/YOUTUBE]

Mat Kearney - Ships in the Night


----------



## Netorie (Jun 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mebSi4PDC34[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jason (Jun 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpTkZARu0pE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jun 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]U0A_qh9OD94[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mori (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## Jeff (Jun 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZmUHI2yTtVY[/YOUTUBE]

First part of two.

Although actually listening to the Nodame Cantabile Orchestra Live Version.  This is an excellent song in all its versions.


----------



## Bishamon (Jun 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhhfJTgHx58&list=PL66DE7CE235C46556&index=10&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]

Fuck off /mu/tants.


----------



## Hariti (Jun 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7Gze4kqF04[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MpN1j8R5lZ8&list=FL55qcFwJwU86AsczIBWUCzw&index=10&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ubereem (Jun 25, 2012)

Living Colour - Cult of Personality.


----------



## Cardboard Astronaut (Jun 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]HL548cHH3OY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jun 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]N6Kn3A7SpAM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kanali (Jun 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vabnZ9-ex7o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bishamon (Jun 29, 2012)

Wu-Tang Clan - Bring da Ruckus

Too lazy to get a link.


----------



## kimmstreep (Jun 29, 2012)

Best music of this season is Justin Bieber's new album BELIEVE.He has fantastic voice and amazing quality to use to actual lyrics in all motion songs.


_______________

Let's watch mythbusters free online with high definition


----------



## mali (Jul 2, 2012)

One my favorite songs, of all time.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPLV7lGbmT4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hariti (Jul 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xZ78uoKqyPM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G (Jul 2, 2012)

Feed Me - Silicone Lube


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 2, 2012)

Gojira - Flying Whales


----------



## Ubereem (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## JellyButter (Jul 2, 2012)

Addiction - Kanye West


----------



## Raptorz (Jul 3, 2012)

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtBc5ABgYEM&feature=related[/youtube]


----------



## Vertigo (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Primavera (Jul 4, 2012)

Timbaland ft. Fall Out Boy - One & Only


----------



## Black Superman (Jul 4, 2012)

Frank Ocean-Pleasure/Pink Slime


----------



## Kanali (Jul 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMThz7eQ6K0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ubereem (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## bloodyhawk (Jul 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GVcWFDeVZE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bishamon (Jul 4, 2012)

The Mars Volta - Cygnus.... Vismund Cygnus

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OnFKTNC77I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gabe (Jul 4, 2012)

Walk By Pantera

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkFqg5wAuFk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## horsdhaleine (Jul 7, 2012)

R?yksopp - You Don't Have A Clue 

[YOUTUBE]TcoKxYv8NCQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Greidy (Jul 8, 2012)

Definitely Vinushka by Dir En Grey, been listening to it a lot this week.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdceudJz8jA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jul 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]GhmRdQb0O7g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hariti (Jul 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRGSHvlu9Ss[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jul 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]0TGyTbMwHY8[/YOUTUBE]

Uh Huh...


----------



## testxxxx (Jul 11, 2012)

*Lady Gaga* - _Heavy Metal Lover_


----------



## dream (Jul 11, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _RahXephon - Yume no Tamago_ 



[YOUTUBE]vgJEpIqWstA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Jul 11, 2012)

Kanye West - All of the lights ft. Rihanna & KiD CuDi


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Jul 11, 2012)

Jormungand OST - Time to attack


----------



## Chaos Blues (Jul 11, 2012)

_Empathy-_ Crystal Castles


----------



## sweetleon7 (Jul 12, 2012)

Hey guys m so crazy and choosy also about the songs 
and here i want to share about my all time fvrt song which is by ''LILL WAYNE", and the 
song is LOLLIPOP ...............

________________________


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Jul 12, 2012)

Herbie Hancock: Chameleon. You guys will be blown away by this track. Even though, it's fifteen minutes long but, it's still a well crafted jazz musical piece.


----------



## Pixella (Jul 13, 2012)

Shoot to Trill. AC/DC. Addicted.


----------



## Kanali (Jul 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THnabGK7mPs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## ducktape (Jul 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]NTeSsV_2sLE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tenderfoot (Jul 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]D8awUejXsMM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Taylor (Jul 15, 2012)

Swimming Pools by Kendrick Lamar and WOH by Curren$y and Styles P





















​


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Jul 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdzZ4jGcsHA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hebe (Jul 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fPW68ysDmdA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jul 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]fRbrA6pm8iw[/YOUTUBE]

 Kaito neko...can't stop watching the vid...hehehe


----------



## Tenderfoot (Jul 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]N5dLduL6Yc8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sanshouo (Jul 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U2Te8glwX4M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zoro_santoryu (Jul 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAcyzCxIEV8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Jul 22, 2012)

Hopsin - Ill mind of Hopsin 5


----------



## Violence (Jul 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]WR8wCplRXnU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dashful (Jul 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGQaoa8XnG4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Jul 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zK268TLKCK4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bishamon (Jul 24, 2012)

Converge - Hell to Pay/Homewrecker(they merge together in the album and i see them as one song).

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vzbc4mxm430[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T0-FCmDcb0Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hariti (Jul 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bZ4jP6H2KQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kanali (Jul 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osZmEQljDs8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ubereem (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Aug 2, 2012)

Soon everything will be good again 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H3jnN6tx9F4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kanali (Aug 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2aGuH1k6zs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Aug 4, 2012)

^ Good taste 
Here, 
The Zombies - Time Of The Season











All time favorite song.


----------



## Violence (Aug 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]6zVp3ZtEz7o[/YOUTUBE]

so catchy sing it


----------



## Hebe (Aug 7, 2012)

I've been listening to a lot of Scorpions lately.

Kind of stuck with Holiday for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Hariti (Aug 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRFCMM3bra8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Arigato (Aug 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Alnw1N-oWM&list=PL7D012E18197792C5&index=55&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]
Wait for that screamo <3


----------



## Bishamon (Aug 11, 2012)

Bon Iver - Woods

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_cePGP6lbU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Netorie (Aug 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3syCVFxdNA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sann (Aug 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_efJb8ds9A&list=PL6D01E82B4089B0D3&index=37&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kanali (Aug 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0mjF--CElfE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Hebe (Aug 14, 2012)

_Streets of Philadelphia _by Bruce Springsteen

Probably his best song along with _The River, Dancing in the Dark _and _We Take Care of Our Own._


----------



## Black Mirror (Aug 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLxtgx3RelI[/YOUTUBE]

I'm not sure why but I get some funny feelings while listening to this XD


----------



## Hebe (Aug 16, 2012)

I've been singing the lyrics of Billy Joel's _We Didn't Start The Fire_ like hell these days.


----------



## nadinkrah (Aug 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]q4fIPuaypNk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jugeum (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Hariti (Aug 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xiMcFk6cj88[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## Unalert (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Kanali (Aug 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFe0OfEtP2w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hebe (Aug 20, 2012)

Not just a week. Placebo - Infra-Red.


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Aug 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWXMS9fZxYo[/YOUTUBE]

:/ When are they going to release The Adventures of Pete and Pete season 3 on DVD? It's 2012...


----------



## Cardoc (Aug 21, 2012)

Knife party bonfire


----------



## zetzume (Aug 21, 2012)

Don't stop believing - Glee Cast


----------



## Violence (Aug 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]hj8gtOMV0Og[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## hiddenmistmansss (Aug 29, 2012)

This is my song of the week

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cgovv8jWETM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## A7X (Sep 1, 2012)

Of monsters and men-little talks!!


----------



## Hebe (Sep 1, 2012)

This Bloodhound Gang song.


----------



## Danielle (Sep 5, 2012)

Nevermore - Narcosynthesis.


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1QZiIg9EFgk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hebe (Sep 7, 2012)

Led Zeppelin - Whole Lotta Love


----------



## Kanali (Sep 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIXg9KUiy00[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cardoc (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Sep 10, 2012)

Flo Rida - Wild Ones Ft. Sia

Used to hate the song, but after listening to it a bunch of times It grew on me lol.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## Netorie (Sep 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ElvQ9Y-I9s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hebe (Sep 11, 2012)

Placebo - This Picture


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 12, 2012)

Old band, but a favorite. Re listening to 90s alt and grunge

Diet Pill by L7


----------



## monafifia (Sep 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bw9CALKOvAI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hebe (Sep 17, 2012)

Scorpions - Are You the One


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Sep 17, 2012)

YC - Racks on Racks


----------



## Kanali (Sep 18, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVYDnQwi3OQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Sapphire (Sep 19, 2012)

Chicago Typewriter by Yakuza


----------



## Sera (Sep 23, 2012)

Hmm, that's a tough one. I'll go with Beautiful World or Traveling by Utada Hikaru.


----------



## Bishamon (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## Hebe (Sep 24, 2012)

The Doors - People Are Strange


----------



## Mako (Sep 24, 2012)

On Melancholy Hill - Gorillaz


----------



## Something Intelligent (Sep 26, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e88Zd4zuqII[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sera (Sep 29, 2012)

Shanghai Romance - Orange Caramel.


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## monafifia (Sep 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j57IzkTFnT8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyuuzen (Sep 30, 2012)

Miguel - Adorn


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## Hebe (Sep 30, 2012)

Pearl Jam - Yellow Ledbetter


----------



## The Prodigy (Sep 30, 2012)

Red - Who we are


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1JbVFwqi6io&feature=share[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## monafifia (Oct 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZG6bKvtlkg0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 5, 2012)

Deus Ex - After the Crash from the Human Revolution soundtrack.


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Oct 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsWCFgV4SgY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hebe (Oct 7, 2012)

Led Zeppelin - The Lemon Song


----------



## Honzou (Oct 7, 2012)

Shai- If I  ever fall in love again

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=caNRc1ER8p4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Oct 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ljFqh8ZNajk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aion Hysteria (Oct 10, 2012)

Ellie Goulding - My Blood









​


----------



## Hariti (Oct 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqVg740KDYU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkWpx6bi0a8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hebe (Oct 14, 2012)

Kashmir - Led Zeppelin


----------



## .44 (Oct 14, 2012)

Main Theme - Elmo's World Original Soundtrack


----------



## Neji (Oct 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ii98e_zDBuU[/YOUTUBE]

So good


----------



## Neji (Oct 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ii98e_zDBuU[/YOUTUBE]

So good


----------



## Ralphy♥ (Oct 14, 2012)

_With You, Friends (Long Drive)_ - Skrillex


----------



## dream (Oct 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]KQH2Kq1QXaI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## Varg (Oct 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]wa1c6EU2bY0[/YOUTUBE]

that outro


----------



## monafifia (Oct 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edyARJq9sgM&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hebe (Oct 21, 2012)

Disturbed - Inside the Fire


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Oct 28, 2012)

I don't know if this was posted yet, but this makes me laugh. I love Lime 

Muse - Panic Station

it's perfect


----------



## dream (Oct 28, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _Kara no Kyoukai - OST M23_ 



[YOUTUBE]hFMx9FW5qps[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 29, 2012)

Is it just me or the new Aerosmith song is fucking beast?


----------



## Kanali (Oct 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IamlIGPNCU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hariti (Oct 29, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ODhMdujZeEY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hebe (Oct 29, 2012)

Gorillaz - Dare


----------



## Griever (Oct 30, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]NB5N5f74pHY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## monafifia (Oct 31, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWuCmjpvXmE&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lew (Oct 31, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]d9n7DMqbwgU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Nov 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWZT5mIfVak&list=PLFD340689C6542DF8&index=6&feature=plpp_video[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Netorie (Nov 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bDU8CFlyfc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hebe (Nov 5, 2012)

Kokia - Chouwa oto

Because Nijikon 2012


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Nov 6, 2012)

Man faghat asheghe inam..


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J91ti_MpdHA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hebe (Nov 12, 2012)

Biffy Clyro - That Golden Rule


----------



## Bishamon (Nov 12, 2012)

Electric Wizard - Vinum Sabbathi

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjFxCfcWip4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Uchihα Itαchi (Nov 17, 2012)

My noha of the week 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZH3r_pj3OEk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
"With your love I'm drunk, I ride on the wave of blood, by following your path I now have love on both hands"


----------



## EternalSanctuaryMan (Nov 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHCxKy2xWHs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hebe (Nov 19, 2012)

INXS - Elegantly Wasted


----------



## Naiad (Nov 20, 2012)

Very popular Song in Germany! 

INXS - Elegantly Wasted


----------



## Netorie (Nov 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdkBs0VCSX0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mochi (Nov 22, 2012)

Cash Cash - Michael Jackson


----------



## WZRD (Nov 22, 2012)

Evanescence - Taking Over Me


----------



## Zhariel (Nov 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]lG92Dgo68Pk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kanali (Nov 22, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QD0D7IuriWQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stripes (Nov 25, 2012)

Been depressed lately. So yeah.

[YOUTUBE]Bag1gUxuU0g[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 25, 2012)

Something misc, deep from the bowels of my itunes :

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oG3qgH_3E_k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBOQc3L1t1A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## アストロ (Nov 25, 2012)

Paradise - Coldplay


----------



## Hebe (Nov 25, 2012)

The Box Tops - The Letter

Awesome


----------



## Hebe (Dec 4, 2012)

AC/DC - You shook me all night long


----------



## Netorie (Dec 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZiYFFDGoh0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chausie (Dec 4, 2012)

AC/DC - You shook me all night long

for sure!


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Dec 4, 2012)

Cobra Starship Ft. Sabi - You Make Me Feel


----------



## Rebelle Fleur (Dec 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lWA2pjMjpBs[/YOUTUBE]

its so overplayed but i just love it so much!


----------



## Hariti (Dec 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]0yk5_Xn804c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bishamon (Dec 10, 2012)

_*Funkadelic *- Maggot Brain_


----------



## Hebe (Dec 12, 2012)

Johnny Cash - God's gonna cut you down


----------



## Kanali (Dec 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9y2MyMqVD0E[/YOUTUBE]

Listen real close to those lyrics.


----------



## Missile94 (Dec 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UTUGUrQIwoM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Dec 22, 2012)

B.o.B - Airplanes Ft. Hayley Williams


----------



## Concrete (Dec 23, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cswUutzhu8Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Dec 29, 2012)

Chamillionaire - Ridin Ft. Krayzie Bone


----------



## Hebe (Dec 29, 2012)

Bon Jovi - Wanted Dead or Alive


----------



## Dillinger (Dec 29, 2012)

The Beards - You should consider having sex with a bearded man.


----------



## Mori (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Dec 31, 2012)

demons by tech 9.


----------



## Hariti (Jan 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]1C-TrXJFhC4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toby (Jan 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dd3btVhwr48[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jan 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]sx_tP26-bsU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KpgnAAUUio&list=LLbQM4DTkbs1p94w1mbKPniw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jan 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Mu4hE3bgsCk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## StarlyMermaid (Jan 6, 2013)

Song of the week :3
Pink Floyd - Another Brick in the Wall (Parts 1, 2, & 3)


----------



## raizen28 (Jan 6, 2013)

Big L All of em


----------



## Violence (Jan 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]YnwfTHpnGLY[/YOUTUBE]

best part start at 4:06


----------



## Stripes (Jan 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]jsT2URr1Igc[/YOUTUBE]

Damn you good movie. Great song forever.​


----------



## Hebe (Jan 7, 2013)

Metallica - Enter Sandman


----------



## Ceasar Drake (Jan 8, 2013)

R.A.I.D - Cassidy


----------



## Almondsand (Jan 9, 2013)

Cassidy - R.A.I.D .. Hip Hop is back at it's roots.

Decimating Bars, Metaphors complex, Flow smooth like butter on the beats, and his Delivery is just straight dark n mean. 10 mins but felt short, wanted more...

Takes a couple listens for some people to get an ear for it. A lot of people said the second listen sound better than the first but I guess people be hearing all the club music for so long in rap the ear got get re accustomed to dope shit.


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 16, 2013)

die young by ke$ha.


----------



## Misao (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Yellow (Jan 18, 2013)

A Face To Call Home - John Mayer

Kinda wish I had a face to call home right now.


----------



## Stringer (Jan 18, 2013)

Emiliana Torrini - _"Gun"_


----------



## Honzou (Jan 18, 2013)

Michael Jackson - Leave Me Alone


----------



## Evolution (Jan 20, 2013)

Papa Roach - No matter what
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPk84Dxen_w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Seirenity (Jan 27, 2013)

Black Stone Cherry - Blame it on the boom boom


----------



## Netorie (Jan 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyEO8wgsQBM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Special Agent Sugar (Jan 28, 2013)

if i were a boy by beyonce.


----------



## Orxon (Jan 31, 2013)

Seasfire - We Will Wake


----------



## Stringer (Jan 31, 2013)

Kendrick Lamar - _''The Recipe''_


----------



## Hebe (Jan 31, 2013)

Sabaton - Swedish Pagans

Live in "Swedish Empire Tour" concert on the 19th of March


----------



## Stannis (Feb 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]jukv9Q1eR2g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Misao (Feb 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]cG7cRDcPY3k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ceria (Feb 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Bjq3hVcuH90[/YOUTUBE]

*Above & Beyond ft. Zoe Johnston - You Got To Go (Original Mix) *


----------



## C1oud (Feb 9, 2013)

Justin Timberlake Suit and Tie.


----------



## Ubereem (Feb 10, 2013)

Opeth - Face of Melinda.


----------



## NeoKurama (Feb 17, 2013)

Rocko x Prepared


----------



## Netorie (Feb 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFWoIyqSjlA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Feb 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]_xeuwtQF40Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mdri (Feb 19, 2013)

The xx - Fiction


----------



## Misao (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## Acetown (Feb 20, 2013)

Ed Sheeran- The A Team


----------



## Fiona (Feb 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dFz10R529g[/YOUTUBE]

Honestly one of the best Voices i have ever heard.


----------



## C1oud (Feb 20, 2013)

Bruno Mars - When I was Your Man. (I'm a very, very heartbroken man about now)


----------



## RedStar (Feb 20, 2013)

Mumford & Sons - I Will Wait


----------



## Violence (Feb 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]ouyC28ffPjQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IfUSeekAmy (Feb 21, 2013)

will.i.am feat. Britney Spears - "Scream & Shout"


----------



## Hebe (Feb 22, 2013)

Pearl Jam - I am Mine


----------



## Violence (Feb 24, 2013)

SKisM - Kick It (Ft. Zomboy)


----------



## Stannis (Mar 3, 2013)

Blind guardian- Curse my name


----------



## Ubereem (Mar 3, 2013)

Kid Cudi - Swimming Pools.


----------



## NeoKurama (Mar 3, 2013)

Young Thug Feat. Young Scooter x F*ck wit it.


----------



## XO (Mar 4, 2013)

Song of the week . . . Twenty Eight by The Weeknd.


----------



## Misao (Mar 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]vu8c8XExXVs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stringer (Mar 7, 2013)

_'Beast mode'_, by B.o.B

[YOUTUBE]9vvuLAl99ec[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Exterminatus (Mar 10, 2013)

Ellie goulding - wish I stayed.


----------



## Bishamon (Mar 13, 2013)

Fugazi - The Kill

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-ALAsTNGLQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ruby (Mar 13, 2013)

Coldplay - Viva La Vida


----------



## Violence (Mar 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]XDX4ZwUeOok[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGzlMD4KM04[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Mar 19, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJ7NmX-8bU4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tony Stark (Mar 20, 2013)

Just beat the Most Wanted #3, about to finish NFSMW 2012 and can't get this song out of my head.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6rdzFWcqsNA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Mar 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]SO66o9qU6a4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Khyle (Mar 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]LV58fxXOQuE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## Kanali (Mar 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Bb6nQiqDrw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Mar 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]kIBdpFJyFkc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Buckbeard (Mar 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]GhCXAiNz9Jo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yellow (Mar 23, 2013)

I knew I Loved You - Savage Garden

I'm in the mood for romance this week.


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 23, 2013)

ID & ID - ID (ID Bootleg)


----------



## Deleted member 183504 (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## Vicious (Mar 25, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Y3tHXjF6SVQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Netorie (Mar 25, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qGgkgc15T38[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ThatGuy954 (Mar 26, 2013)

Get Your Shine On - Florida Georgia Line
Every Storm Runs Out of Rain - Gary Alan


----------



## Judge Gabranth (Mar 26, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cy8duEIHEig[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hebe (Mar 27, 2013)

Manfred Mann - Do wah diddy


----------



## Mako (Mar 27, 2013)

Sample taken from Daft Punk's SNL commercial. 
[YOUTUBE]BE4X1plrpxI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Greidy (Mar 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]NdzMoqMFgzo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Khyle (Mar 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]RVLt7tfm3uo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malicious Friday (Mar 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03JhSeVc7bs&list=PLpfM2LVESgaRrlc0V5SxYwStJhtcqpJKh[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Mar 29, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]hp6OnYzK3pE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Oceania (Mar 29, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]wI4Cd4SWuPg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Mar 29, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JZ5-Soe3NJ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Mar 29, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZlXwPb_JPM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## XO (Mar 29, 2013)

The Intro - XX.


----------



## Violence (Apr 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Ei_6al3pYTw[/YOUTUBE]

awesome soundtrack for this weird game


----------



## Netorie (Apr 15, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HnXwkeobkA&list=PLB51D6A7A04DAE076[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Horan (Apr 16, 2013)

Step - Vampire Weekend


----------



## Varg (Apr 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wjo9CwDKRls[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Greidy (Apr 16, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]GuMUYYXTlmU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shozan (Apr 16, 2013)

_ATB - Circular Symmetry_


----------



## manos87 (Apr 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]NgkOxbFhdTs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 17, 2013)

According to my last.fm it is currently:

Wugazi - Sleep Rules Everything Around Me
Coheed and Cambria - Domino the Destitute


----------



## Violence (Apr 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]zZwiyB33Pi0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Apr 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQ-hZh3arls[/YOUTUBE]

Yeah, my week's been weird.


----------



## Violence (Apr 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]b6QYT5KyUIc[/YOUTUBE]

song for cheers me


----------



## Bishamon (Apr 20, 2013)

Botch - To Our Great Friends In The White North

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EI67ls-MaMc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zhariel (Apr 20, 2013)

Kimbra - Plain Gold Ring


----------



## MitsukiShiroi (Apr 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFr6nk4ry4Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Apr 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]IEFt6BQuFJk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Apr 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4WlqxPzQ28[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## manos87 (Apr 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]jZohWYK1GBc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Greidy (Apr 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]QwhPOlIuSXM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Prodigy (Apr 27, 2013)

[Youtube]EqWLpTKBFcU[/Youtube]


----------



## Ae (Apr 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Te11UaHOHMQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## monafifia (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## Netorie (Apr 29, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Q6nKP10j4s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mori (Apr 30, 2013)




----------



## Wretched Egg (May 1, 2013)




----------



## tgre (May 1, 2013)

Easy as fuck


----------



## Misao (May 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Nco_kh8xJDs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hebe (May 2, 2013)

Pink Floyd- Hey you

Teatro Olimpico


----------



## Violence (May 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]uweWiCLT8Eg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stringer (May 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Yy72btbOHqI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (May 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]1WifEFI6eK8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Misao (May 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]C9OfBcjyxKY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (May 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0HnIr6jYWU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hebe (May 9, 2013)

Gorillaz - Dirty Harry


----------



## Bishamon (May 10, 2013)

Kayo Dot - The Manifold Curiosity

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ik-Fp2defYk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Greidy (May 10, 2013)

The Social Riot Machine$ by The Gazette


----------



## Taylor (May 12, 2013)

*Electric Youth - Fade Away*









​


----------



## Lord Yu (May 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gm7XRkpkti4&list=FLbQM4DTkbs1p94w1mbKPniw&index=1[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (May 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]2pOVQIPnEiE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## IfUSeekAmy (May 23, 2013)

Rihanna "Jump"


----------



## Stringer (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Hebe (May 26, 2013)

Nina Simone - Sinnerman


----------



## Rinoa (May 29, 2013)

Trixie Whitley - "Breathe you In My Dreams"


----------



## Honzou (May 29, 2013)

The-Dream- Equestrian


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (May 31, 2013)

Pitbull Ft. Christina Aguilera - Feel This Moment


----------



## Violence (Jun 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]mp0o3xjmHnQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Violence (Jun 3, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]OgtqIurz_Ds[/YOUTUBE]

Haven't heard it in a long time...


----------



## Misao (Jun 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]VEpMj-tqixs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hebe (Jun 6, 2013)

R.E.M. - ?Berlin


----------



## Proxy (Jun 6, 2013)

Queens of the Stone Age: I Appear Missing


----------



## Netorie (Jun 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SxOybZcRXhI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stannis (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Violence (Jun 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]bdDnKQlDadw[/YOUTUBE]

preety I heart YUMA so much!


----------



## Demon Lord (Jun 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ns8by5cl_0s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jun 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]bH9bXtZyugo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Misao (Jun 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]EZl6BRY9IYQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jun 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]a040_6Xl0jk[/YOUTUBE]

S-U-G-A-R! Jump into your racing car say sugar rush! Sugar rush! :33


----------



## Greidy (Jun 14, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]waJl4leDSs8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stringer (Jun 15, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]z-6cCmxaGoQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jun 15, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]z7h2sLhaShs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hebe (Jun 17, 2013)

R.E.M. - Uberlin


----------



## Misao (Jun 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]EB9tqgdCt5I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jun 17, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]hzLvSTQWX64[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 18, 2013)

Passenger - Let Her Go [Official Video]


----------



## Violence (Jun 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]0pC77cuATEQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Misao (Jun 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]RUq7tbuH00E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jun 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]sKOsgjiMDbc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RasenganSake (Jun 25, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]aXap5hZaqZ8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jun 25, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]yH2VHnWyMc4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JellyButter (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## Greidy (Jun 28, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]nJJn0bpDfpg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## Violence (Jul 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]7hxaGidiU5E[/YOUTUBE]

Lovely song


----------



## tgre (Jul 1, 2013)

this motherfucking beat

is hot as fuck


----------



## Animaeon (Jul 2, 2013)

BOOM BOOM SATELLITES - HELTER SKELTER  (The Beatles Cover)



One of the rare occasions where a band can turn a classic into something completely different, and not ruin it.

La original

[YOUTUBE]QWuXmfgXVxY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jul 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]6Ov6w2YDPFM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bishamon (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Violence (Jul 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]p431QbXUO_c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JellyButter (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## Misao (Jul 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]zxeQ85PYChc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]nfG4UvS-nFA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jul 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]HL04u-T7qug[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Linkofone (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## RasenganSake (Jul 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]pEFxfVyz4Uc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Greidy (Jul 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]4OdTBCgqRt4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jul 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]zIRW_elc-rY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Jul 9, 2013)

Angels & Stars - Eric Turner Ft. Lupe Fiasco & Tinie Tempah


----------



## Violence (Jul 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]rQAqJNpirvw[/YOUTUBE]

impressive spanish voice...


----------



## Alicia (Jul 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]NOcUuha0E_A[/YOUTUBE]

Retro 8-bit track


----------



## Violence (Jul 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]MtHZnSzCFlM[/YOUTUBE]

catchy


----------



## Vasco (Jul 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQaUs5J2wdI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lord Yu (Jul 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dUV_Bw87i9c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Misao (Jul 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]m6ufsWO476A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jul 13, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]59g5R8rwqpY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Netorie (Jul 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t0u3aXuBVD8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jul 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]TlvJ3SzBnwg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AWGqoCNbsvM&list=PLEF671A30781FB334&index=10[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## andrea (Aug 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]mpd9AZ6twC8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Greidy (Aug 5, 2013)

Teenage Mannequins by Major Parkinson.


----------



## Violence (Aug 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]ZGuGiezVzXE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mr. Kaneda (Aug 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6fA0C5MA578[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Aug 7, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]cJvXtdFwh4g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIFn0wqZx7Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Aug 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]SAJKwRogzfc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Sep 1, 2013)

_Roar_ by Katy Perry
An uplifting and motivating song


----------



## Violence (Sep 2, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]IFu0WhqDoZ0[/YOUTUBE]

Pretty voice and funny


----------



## Greidy (Sep 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]S-FwSJOpees[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Sep 11, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]LKJzginbPXw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Utz (Sep 12, 2013)

_Divenire_ by Ludovico Einaudi. Holy crap this is an amazing piece. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X1DRDcGlSsE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Sep 13, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]yyuz8u9drgo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stringer (Sep 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]ThruPm_4oow[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Soca (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## Violence (Sep 19, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]NAF6tEbaRM0[/YOUTUBE]

cheers my day


----------



## Greidy (Sep 19, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Yk1WCupiHOI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spock (Sep 19, 2013)

_Maria Magdelena_ - Sandra


----------



## Violence (Sep 19, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]KiwXMkbXWuU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Sep 20, 2013)

Dragonborn


----------



## dream (Sep 22, 2013)

Jeet - Yaara O Yaara (Sad)


----------



## Violence (Sep 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]z89oy24CBt0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Drawing Chalk (Sep 23, 2013)

Primordial The Mouth Of Judas


----------



## Stringer (Sep 26, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]S7B2VgRShew[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Greidy (Sep 26, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]tgtXqR_tISY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 26, 2013)




----------



## Violence (Sep 27, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]IeuLe7TzrLY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 30, 2013)

Drops harder than my Nokia 3310


----------



## Violence (Sep 30, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]jofNR_WkoCE[/YOUTUBE]

 the song


----------



## GaijanGeisha (Oct 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Z9iwtvr0Bc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Oct 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]7Uqtwrc4nBg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dillinger (Oct 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-PUW6y4F6c&list=PL7CZ1XQjHsRMV5ws0HlO7MtA7bCDRur9m&index=35[/YOUTUBE]

Watchya know about Mouse Rat?


----------



## Greidy (Oct 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]KXURVYtkApU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kanali (Oct 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSanqvPgtCU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Oct 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]JBxo7tagw8M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alicia (Oct 7, 2013)

*GTA V - Original Loading Theme*


----------



## Violence (Oct 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]JNOpKwnAQyw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Naisutime (Oct 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCaH-qqTWpk[/YOUTUBE]

Love these guys.


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 24, 2013)

Will Ferrel plays a mean flute!


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Oct 24, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7LCHwdd5nM[/YOUTUBE]

God this song is so fucking good. pek


----------



## Mori (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## Violence (Oct 25, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Rlupjg3c92Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SampyArctica (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Speedy Jag. (Oct 29, 2013)

^Lol I realized now I used to listen to that 

[YOUTUBE]VyzUXkRbg34[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GaijanGeisha (Oct 29, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXtX9u7_6F8[/YOUTUBE]
It's that time of year again


----------



## Violence (Oct 29, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]bZvJ-2pgC9s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Greidy (Oct 29, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]cFb33ihsmZc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stringer (Nov 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]0nlJuwO0GDs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Nov 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]ShBpOoASkpA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lace (Nov 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqqA13rn5cM[/YOUTUBE]

Been really enjoying this song :33


----------



## Violence (Nov 3, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]id5Pq6tz2Rc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGXeTEGWCP0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## emili (Nov 9, 2013)

A random song from a random film. Somehow, it stuck in my head.


----------



## Violence (Nov 10, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]yHOLvRMma9Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stringer (Nov 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]JRWox-i6aAk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SampyArctica (Nov 12, 2013)

It doesn't matter if I can't understand Finnish (yet), this is just so goddamned catchy...


----------



## Greidy (Nov 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]GbNngH-kbuc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Nov 12, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]5jlI4uzZGjU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wolfarus (Nov 13, 2013)

Some Like it Hot - The Power Station

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgYqIvnPvqQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hebe (Nov 13, 2013)

Un' Emozione Per Sempre; because of Tempietto pek


----------



## Violence (Nov 13, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]k7OYLVznNvQ[/YOUTUBE]

got it as ringtone


----------



## Netorie (Nov 15, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZLILV18ut8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Uncle Acid (Nov 15, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxQZQ86jJHg[/YOUTUBE]

This song is almost too badass.


----------



## Violence (Nov 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]_BSD4UO8JGM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nordstrom (Nov 18, 2013)




----------



## Morglay (Nov 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Ve9Y-dl40sQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Galo de Lion (Nov 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFUjwj_RB5o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Nov 21, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]-WVFdhGSQ_Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GaijanGeisha (Nov 25, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkYRUYnr5bA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## eluna (Nov 25, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGI9CUbqNSQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Greidy (Nov 25, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]IIHTiblafps[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Nov 25, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]j8hpHw-3lXk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nordstrom (Nov 25, 2013)




----------



## Khyle (Nov 26, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1kz6hNDlEEg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 29, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]NiOMUIBkE5c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Nov 29, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]pr3x7tS__dE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## Zumoku (Dec 6, 2013)

365 Days - Zz Ward


----------



## Morglay (Dec 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]BwXQ5_NneYs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Greidy (Dec 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]S97oUM_fjs8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Dec 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]ToHo29kD9Go[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Q-GLuydiMe4[/YOUTUBE]

TOO INFECTIOUS


----------



## Mori (Dec 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lz_b13BSX4c[/YOUTUBE]

Discovered a few of these slow themes for OoT and I've thoroughly enjoyed listening to them.


----------



## Violence (Dec 9, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]HBxt_v0WF6Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]l482T0yNkeo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Dec 20, 2013)




----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Dec 20, 2013)

Now or Never - Kendrick Lamar Ft. Mary J Blige


----------



## Greidy (Dec 20, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]uaoIF1mGvXA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mako (Dec 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]2spbZbOPu_w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Crowe (Dec 24, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]5S6U_krabrk[/YOUTUBE]

// 

or a more chill song with james blakes voice twin
[YOUTUBE]FF8okFt4bGg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ItEndsHere (Dec 25, 2013)

Mr. Wrong - Mary J. Blige ft. Drake.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Dec 30, 2013)

Good To Sea - Pinback


----------



## Acetown (Dec 30, 2013)

Drake - Trophies


----------



## ItEndsHere (Dec 31, 2013)

Every Night - Imagine Dragons.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## Violence (Dec 31, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]9Yzibt2Ydzg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Joakim Mogren (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## Soziopath (Jan 5, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3i2P_Ci3IKQ[/YOUTUBE]

My favorite underground rapper sampling my favorite not underground rapper.


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 6, 2014)

Counting stars by one republic.


----------



## Mori (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## vividlion (Jan 9, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ha1hI6SjTJE[/YOUTUBE]

Just makes my heart sing...  hardstyles is my style baby!


----------



## GaijanGeisha (Jan 9, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=advWN4KjHqY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Greidy (Jan 10, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]9WY023LEs1M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 10, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]AHz9qFCZOvs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vividlion (Jan 11, 2014)

I dance like I got ants in my pants everytime I hear this!! 
[YOUTUBE]ZIj7Gnh8WTs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jan 12, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]x7QhE_SLULc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Totally not a cat (Jan 12, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]8K6nGLvpQVY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jan 12, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]xMee76YLRQo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## eluna (Jan 14, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVC6YhJtaYU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jan 14, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Y7Tdo-CG3mo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## b0rt (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## luminaeus (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## Alicia (Jan 15, 2014)

This has been my song for the past 2 months


----------



## Mako (Jan 15, 2014)

Foster the People - Coming of Age

[YOUTUBE]XMQb_FcydxM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mihawk (Jan 17, 2014)

Two songs actually

Love the melody in this one
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VoMSEyuVtH4[/YOUTUBE]

&

this one..haven't heard this song for a really long time, and I forgot it was around, but when I listened to it again, it was just too beautiful.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIyuJOh3T-Q[/YOUTUBE]

I actually prefer this version to the original because of the majestic minute long intro


----------



## Violence (Jan 18, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]aZnyelrNq78[/YOUTUBE]

Love it! specially for my anniversary pek


----------



## Netorie (Jan 19, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cbG_m835YnU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Librarian (Jan 19, 2014)

Evil by Interpol


----------



## Violence (Jan 21, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]eRhLjfOZDoc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Table (Jan 21, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]bteY_fs3Y18[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jan 24, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]OC83NA5tAGE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mihawk (Jan 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsh2bdXwcXE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## luminaeus (Jan 26, 2014)




----------



## Mochi (Jan 26, 2014)

Lumaraa - 60 Bars


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Jan 26, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]71ubKHzujy8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jan 26, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]gJ_eYKxleEE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Steezus (Feb 2, 2014)

Matoi Ryuuko said:


> [YOUTUBE]71ubKHzujy8[/YOUTUBE]



Pure Dopness I love a tribe called quest 

[YOUTUBE]qlJ27Dcv4fc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Feb 2, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]fzmT1i7P11g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Table (Feb 3, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]hHuyyUkiW7E[/YOUTUBE]

Can't stop won't stop.


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Feb 3, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlZJhDesuig[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Feb 3, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]9zCCBvwZmC8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mihawk (Feb 3, 2014)

had an unpleasant two weeks so far, but this song gives me hope 

such well written multi-syllabic rhymes 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3eJwrpO_pc&list=PL05BD6E9EAA2C19BC[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Feb 4, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]zhAmug6Ts6o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 11, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]MmduDP-JNLQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Feb 13, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]SMLrGCfFOgk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Greidy (Feb 13, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Q4i1y34IazI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Feb 13, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]vtv_VSw_nhg[/YOUTUBE]

Happy V-day


----------



## Utz (Feb 14, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iA9Ctaqo3Zc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mori (Feb 14, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IFuXLl1Ngn0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Feb 17, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]18N2k1TBBRE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Table (Feb 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]3GdaaPsIaQE[/YOUTUBE]

Concrete Walls is my jam for the rest of the week.


----------



## Kael Hyun (Feb 21, 2014)

Was inspired by the Guardians of the Galixy trailer:

Blue Swede - Hooked On A Feeling


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 23, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]KU5o6M7S5nQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Feb 23, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]REEZShQGaqM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Greidy (Feb 23, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]3IthruGO3J8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Feb 24, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]9BDHjSBi_io[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nordstrom (Feb 24, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3HlFewKByw[/YOUTUBE]

Been feeling in a "screw what everybody says" mood recently


----------



## Violence (Feb 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]7LP4foN3Xs4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## Violence (Feb 27, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]EWul4htALls[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bishamon (Mar 1, 2014)

The Jesus Lizard - Monkey Trick


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 1, 2014)

Last Emperor-Do You Remember

Binary Star-Reality Check


----------



## Violence (Mar 1, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]5ZrZI6OmezE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Soca (Mar 1, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]pbQP9Q2tNoU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Mar 1, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]u0n4eMGXAyk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Mar 1, 2014)

Considering that it's practically Sunday and I just discovered this artist today...


----------



## Violence (Mar 2, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]VPwXwSKiCkE[/YOUTUBE]

Pretty piano Remix song


----------



## Naya (Mar 4, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]yOtciGAm4r0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Mar 4, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]1aQnJ0EV1Qo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Greidy (Mar 4, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]mMYvPwevdjQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Mar 4, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]rpHBjFuTuuY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GaijanGeisha (Mar 4, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8LnzDTaCDk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Mar 4, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]pVdZfHb1xEM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Violence (Mar 5, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]x0ZL3moGRFg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Table (Mar 6, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]3GdaaPsIaQE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Mar 7, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ajsekNOtAu4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Waves (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Violence (Mar 8, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]SxThZpslbhE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## Fruit Monger (Mar 8, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]5IKwHYuYS-U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Supersentaiguy (Mar 8, 2014)

BEST PART IS AT 2:20
[YOUTUBE]hS9KPwfylmg[/YOUTUBE]

This is literally the best song of 2013.


----------



## Greidy (Mar 8, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]DRtW1MAZ32M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Saturday (Mar 8, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=StTqXEQ2l-Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Mar 9, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ZLhqSXyZkbc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ShisuiFlickers (Mar 21, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]tG35R8F2j8k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Mar 21, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]P_E0J2WIfw0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Astrid (Mar 25, 2014)

right now I can't stop listening to Epica's recently released single "The Essence of Silence". 
Here's the video ....

I can't wait for the official music video, I bet it's gonna be AWESOME! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oePrtEMmX9Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furkhit Singh (Mar 26, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]tqQK8Vunn_o[/YOUTUBE]

Can I join in here?


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 26, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]emCxwVr2HWo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Mar 26, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]6NO07AEZxX8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mori (Mar 27, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVJInwekSl4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 27, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ITZXgn81uyk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Mar 28, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]8Uee_mcxvrw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DistortedDream (Mar 30, 2014)

I've been listening to a lot of Grendel's older songs 

[YOUTUBE]-WC92Kyo2oI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GaijanGeisha (Apr 1, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICMw18N7DaM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Apr 2, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Jm4KpYqsufA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## scerpers (Apr 4, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EpmEcxiVtsM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Apr 4, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]BQ60livnAwA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 5, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]IPzFN7YOoLk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Apr 8, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]RpqYUx22gGI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Netorie (Apr 10, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]6AVRCQBc59w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Apr 10, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]pcDKGBp8ACc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 23, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]NiOMUIBkE5c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Aeternus (Apr 23, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]S0HKkVy6cZ0[/YOUTUBE]
Can't stop listening to it.


----------



## Naya (Apr 23, 2014)

I just can't get rid of this:
[YOUTUBE]QF9aRn1XI-I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Apr 24, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ZpewmLG_8wA[/YOUTUBE]

I feel sexy with this song


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Violence (Apr 27, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]0m9QUoW5KnY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 28, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]LiaYDPRedWQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Apr 28, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]WN7RGIzqcJE[/YOUTUBE]

So smooth.


----------



## Mori (Apr 29, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BicDt5HGddU[/YOUTUBE]

Amazing live version of the song. The band is so passionate and full of energy.


----------



## Greidy (Apr 29, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]x4fqwApLSu4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GaijanGeisha (Apr 30, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GD3VsesSBsw[/YOUTUBE]
Prepping for finals week


----------



## Hebe (May 1, 2014)

Arctic Monkeys - Do I Wanna Know?


----------



## blakstealth (May 5, 2014)

Bring that down and turn up the bass!


----------



## Rinoa (May 5, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]qKFMK2eDWeQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alicia (May 5, 2014)

No Huey Lewis and the News?


----------



## Bishamon (May 5, 2014)

Fugazi - Great Cop


----------



## Violence (May 8, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]xnku4o3tRB4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jaculus (May 13, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]vhCwebrGMTc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Paper flowers (May 15, 2014)

Vampire by Xandria


----------



## Galo de Lion (May 15, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbiFcPhccu8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (May 15, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I0fN0jJIZBo[/YOUTUBE]

so much fire. so much heart.


----------



## Netorie (May 16, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]iJ8wwoC9v3s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (May 16, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]wJGsmGxQkNg[/YOUTUBE]

Very relevant song..


----------



## Violence (May 18, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]reVaJhAVEsE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Greidy (May 18, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]EZXEDEWChaw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Linkofone (May 22, 2014)




----------



## blakstealth (May 26, 2014)

song of the fuckin month


----------



## Table (May 26, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]cwaAppsy5yo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mѳẹbius (May 27, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYDCZUul1LA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (May 27, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]pInrJ72eeUU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (May 28, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]nh7U_-T7hcU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Fenrir (May 29, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]SwNHiY-SyAs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (May 29, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]sTuEQRZZMU8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Greidy (May 29, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Qg7L0OQiN78[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (May 30, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]GKBCFvtpk1I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Invidia (May 31, 2014)

_Logic Moon_ - *Alva Noto + Ryuichi Sakamoto* - [X]

So soothing that I've looped it all day. Blends in with everything really well, but I can still feel it in the background.


----------



## Violence (Jun 2, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]0MW9Nrg_kZU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Furious George (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Violence (Jun 2, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]ZIMoQHpvFQQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 24, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]AWlOUuRSLoQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stringer (Jun 24, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]CrQAdM581Pk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bishamon (Jun 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]xfY0Hg1XfzY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jun 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]qb8D0wZc88M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 27, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]mIlNguMTPXI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jun 27, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]I3Wd4MOnKZU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 30, 2014)

Link removed


----------



## Violence (Jun 30, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]T5dEiP8DZV8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 20, 2014)

FATMAN SCOOP. WHAT ARE YOU DOING


----------



## Violence (Jul 24, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]WioKSZaLd2c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pineapples (Jul 25, 2014)

*Lights* - _Up We Go_
Link removed

Such good vibes!


----------



## Roman (Jul 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]_qylhwD2iW8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DistortedDream (Jul 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]gotdkitGg0k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Greidy (Jul 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]y5pS5kTGGgI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zoro (Jul 26, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]z874TwfGMJQ[/YOUTUBE]

Be careful if you're wearing headphones


----------



## Stringer (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## DeathScream (Aug 6, 2014)

GREAT SCOTT! SLAP ME AND CALL ME SUSAN!


----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Aug 6, 2014)




----------



## Gekiha N (Aug 8, 2014)

This. Hands down.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Aug 14, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=70VmOoydNUs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## occ (Aug 15, 2014)

Official Destiny Gameplay Trailer: Mars


----------



## Lord Yu (Aug 17, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]rP322FWfJWQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mako (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## Roman (Aug 22, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Yw1sj8pOmd4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ducktape (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Xcoyote (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## zoro (Aug 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]VqNGgk5C7m4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Greidy (Aug 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]7rRNQ_EH4d8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Aug 26, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]iKV95oa48-k[/YOUTUBE]

Markiplier sent me


----------



## Overhaul (Aug 28, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]F0altfQ-XZQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## GaijanGeisha (Sep 5, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]vIi57zhDl78[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Xcoyote (Sep 10, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]QSaVKm6VURU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DavyChan (Sep 11, 2014)

Rather be - Clean Bandit


----------



## Greidy (Sep 15, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]aMiohNNkwt4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 「Doxees」 (Sep 16, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7lbr74Oa964[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ZenithXAbyss (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## Kingston (Sep 17, 2014)

watching reruns of this

how'd you post a yt clip thats able to watch?


----------



## Xcoyote (Sep 22, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]rWsvkW6rKkQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Greidy (Sep 30, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]pj8EFDTpD8w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## P3IN (Oct 9, 2014)

Blind guardian -BattleField.


----------



## IfUSeekAmy (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## Linkofone (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Xcoyote (Oct 15, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]u7K72X4eo_s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Greidy (Oct 24, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]O2q4CsM81Rg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mori (Oct 26, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]XnRCaDLFAWI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blunt (Oct 26, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]CZooiZiMm9w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malicious Friday (Oct 29, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]M-kkaNYppcA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shinobu (Oct 29, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]w_LOOKssMpA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bishamon (Nov 9, 2014)

Either Ye's Love Lockdown

[YOUTUBE]HZwMX6T5Jhk[/YOUTUBE]

Or Hatred Surge - Lethal Pedigree

[YOUTUBE]EegcgRO61BI[/YOUTUBE]

Depended on the mood, week was rocky


----------



## Vicious (Nov 24, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]G_7Q_GigLlY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Nov 27, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]QsIAMz4ZngY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 29, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]-f6wT09vULA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blunt (Dec 1, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]3HypZ87tF2Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Dec 1, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]DtoDuhM9HI4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Dec 2, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]1jSdTBGhDSg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Dec 3, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Mq9zhpBweDk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 12, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]MYzT36DA0Rk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Greidy (Dec 17, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]t_RbOqW3Pe4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Alicia (Dec 17, 2014)

This is absolute bliss 

[YOUTUBE]hRekoJVaCXk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blunt (Dec 20, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]G4crAsILfcU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 21, 2014)

well-made mix of 62 tracks in 10 minutes.


----------



## Shinobu (Dec 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]q5tehAtU2rI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blunt (Dec 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]hnJ6vyg02k4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G (Dec 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]Rt9uWSPIt-8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Weeknd (Dec 26, 2014)

Future - Move That Dope


----------



## mali (Jan 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]_dN-ooi_iIs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bishamon (Jan 10, 2015)

Either


----------



## blakstealth (Jan 12, 2015)

Came out today.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 13, 2015)

My friend's cover of Clock Strikes by ONE OK ROCK is pretty aite:

[YOUTUBE]3dq5EGwnbcI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Greidy (Jan 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]mlAQ0k1ZXfA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Seliph (Jan 15, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]IOyEw9bT8yQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Greidy (Jan 19, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]rZjlIKiCj3g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mori (Jan 27, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]GhvIoZgRCpE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stringer (Jan 27, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]6MH9qWemtPo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mali (Jan 29, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]6OpdjbzTIhM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jan 31, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]jU9ZyOpxk4I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## heartsutra (Feb 3, 2015)

*The XX ? Angels*

[YOUTUBE]_nW5AF0m9Zw[/YOUTUBE]


*Spoiler*: _Lyrics_ 



_Light reflects from your shadow
It is more than I thought could exist
You move through the room
Like breathing was easy
If someone believed me

They would be
As in love with you as I am
They would be
As in love with you as I am
They would be
In love, love, love

And everyday
I am learning about you
The things that no one else sees
And the end comes too soon
Like dreaming of angels
And leaving without them
And leaving without them

Being
As in love with you as I am
Being
As in love with you as I am
Being
As in love with you as I am
Being
As in love, love, love

And with words unspoken
A silent devotion
I know you know what I mean
And the end is unknown
But I think I'm ready
As long as you're with me

Being
As in love with you as I am
Being
As in love with you as I am
Being
As in love with you as I am
Being
As in love, love, love_


----------



## Nee-Chan (Feb 4, 2015)

This is my absolute obsession recently!


----------



## Mako (Feb 4, 2015)

Phase 4 is coming soon and I'm already excited.

[YOUTUBE]YvzJ_leD5vQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Feb 5, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]p3f-eDzkxcw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 6, 2015)

Headhunterz - Once Again


----------



## Yoona (Feb 10, 2015)

4minute - Crazy


----------



## Alicia (Mar 10, 2015)

Been on repeat for days:

[YOUTUBE]1lyu1KKwC74[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Mar 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]vo3RAH0zLlU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rinoa (Mar 14, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]AJtDXIazrMo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mori (Mar 15, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Lve1pua5QVM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ruse (Mar 15, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]xtIr8k4eC7o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Keollyn (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## Jessica (Mar 19, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]iRYvuS9OxdA[/YOUTUBE]

I so cannot get enough of this song! I'm listening to it constantly.


----------



## Stars (Mar 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]KWWRGmWKkfI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Greidy (Mar 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]qCL7vGSlLpw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mali (Mar 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]3KEpb4UaAr8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blunt (Mar 28, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]TKK6Azj2igc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mako (Mar 29, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]2dbR2JZmlWo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shinjiro (Mar 29, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]p5wota5vQCU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Soca (Mar 30, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Pdpym_4f7mo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stringer (Mar 31, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]6PN78PS_QsM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Greidy (Apr 7, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]pi_AJxsdOKo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Might Gai (Apr 7, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Lo-EmtXbFRg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jeff (Apr 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]NUdc1ggWSNs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Apr 17, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]XFkzRNyygfk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jossaff (Apr 18, 2015)

Arctic Monkeys - Do Me A Favour


----------



## Violence (Apr 18, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]fNhz1R3NvQ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (Apr 30, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]l-9VZZWtMfQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mako (May 1, 2015)

Unf. Her voice just makes me melt.

[YOUTUBE]7C9EYka6fIU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## David (May 1, 2015)

She definitely has a nice voice.

I think this is called garage electronic:


----------



## Taylor (May 1, 2015)

Mick Jenkins - Dehydration


----------



## Violence (May 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]2811u4AFRPU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mori (May 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]4jjzXD0ABb4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (May 6, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]dx0sG_sDzJg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DavyChan (May 6, 2015)

My song of the week...

*Ciara - Dance Like We're Making Love*











*Ty Dolla $ign - Drop that Kitty (ft. Charli XCX & Tinashe)*


----------



## Greidy (May 6, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]JGCsyshUU-A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ruse (May 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]eCGV26aj-mM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (May 12, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]sF3aZyNDF1Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stripes (May 12, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]YBHQbu5rbdQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Uraharа (May 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]jlHZ_Z8sUMs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (May 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]rQSGqbsBrso[/YOUTUBE]

Love it


----------



## The World (May 14, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QU7GSERirJQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mako (May 14, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]dlDANkA_4Kg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ez (May 14, 2015)




----------



## David (May 14, 2015)

VampireNeu said:


> [YOUTUBE]sF3aZyNDF1Q[/YOUTUBE]



Yesssss this thread needs more Blue Stahli.

[YOUTUBE]9lM07iiGKoo[/YOUTUBE]

DROP THE BASS.


----------



## blakstealth (May 15, 2015)

Wildstylez & Audiotrics - Turn the Music Up!


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (May 15, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]CVOvhKCYKAc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (May 15, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]2kur41flzdQ[/YOUTUBE]

The best FPS of my life


----------



## Jeff (May 15, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]ZxL4RClIaEU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (May 15, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]W-NfGeHbvjA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ez (May 16, 2015)




----------



## Megoo (May 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]1hGFkM6HdlE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Soca (May 17, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]keuA3xuB8IU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Greidy (May 17, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]UMkZtBKjMPc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mali (May 17, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]4nVJ4WhYVWA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (May 18, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]mzZBd6Oziwg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## David (May 19, 2015)

^ I like the original "Own Little World" the most, personally.  To each their own though ofc 

One of my all-time favorites:


----------



## Fruit Monger (May 19, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]etkahP6fjv4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ez (May 20, 2015)




----------



## Violence (May 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]WXNkfwOqosA[/YOUTUBE]

 pretty song...


----------



## Ruse (May 21, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]JZ5-Soe3NJ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (May 21, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]4l8Wkrb5JNw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 25, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]gRfHjaod0wY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (May 25, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]8R_SBLN9Gc4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ez (May 29, 2015)

@next week


----------



## Violence (May 29, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]4NhKWZpkw1Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Soca (May 30, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]H74AIvjDifo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (May 30, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]3OjZYv4yb4U[/YOUTUBE]

Love Italo songs too


----------



## Mermaid (May 31, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]vxeontdHObU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 1, 2015)

Great way to start off the Month. Came out today!

Mario & Luigi & Waluigi & Wario - Bowser (Original Mix)


----------



## Violence (Jun 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]OPj4feHiTkk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mori (Jun 4, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]gBIKtY-8E18[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bishamon (Jun 6, 2015)




----------



## Soca (Jun 6, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]eSKvsJTrzy0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ez (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Violence (Jun 7, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]cuiV2D2uMUg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stringer (Jun 14, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]hRK7PVJFbS8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jun 14, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]ES9vRfs2rbA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alicia (Jun 15, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]9QzD8f2BTlg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Soca (Jun 18, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]QYkzPoaQy5M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eki (Jun 19, 2015)

GOLF WANG

[YOUTUBE]yOUgC6Uf_FA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Maffy the Love Doctor (Jun 20, 2015)

I have had this on repeat practically the entire week.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7wkRET0hbo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zoro (Jun 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]7-W92xs0iMY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Soca (Jun 21, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]BGRBHSYPKi0[/YOUTUBE]

ayy


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 22, 2015)

Came out a few hours ago. A hard-hitting rage-inducing track.


----------



## Violence (Jun 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]tOOXFCpAxnY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## Greidy (Jun 23, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]5Q2NtjoYj_U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jun 23, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]C1NIbHsXCws[/YOUTUBE]

My fav song from Imaginaerium Album


----------



## Soca (Jun 23, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]zmuWeU1jJ7Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jun 24, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]EoYOCxP6yIA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## Violence (Jul 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]6lQF5JlZOno[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Malicious Friday (Jul 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]UwqObC1NY5I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (Jul 12, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]i4ooH8frBWg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## kire (Jul 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]p_NgLowtvW8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stringer (Jul 14, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]NMOUCpoLB_8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RBL (Jul 14, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]eWcPhGlE4Jo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mori (Jul 14, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]BzIWP7pkdGg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Soca (Jul 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]E4jkMB3OV_g[/YOUTUBE]

_"I'm in the section with models and you're at the bar tryna get with a cluster of 4's"_

ayy get it


----------



## Violence (Jul 17, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]DTsi3g5s-zs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## Smoke (Jul 29, 2015)

The Strokes - Under Cover of Darkness


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Jul 29, 2015)

Bit of a background to this choice in songs. I've sometimes listened to arabic folk before but never checked out a full album, just some songs i stumbled upon. After rewatching the fifth element a month ago i got addicted to a song (the one from the taxi chasing scene). The artist's name is Cheb Khaled , after getting hooked on that song i checked out his albums and i enjoy his music a lot. Really stuck on the album N'ssi 'Nssi at the moment. 

[YOUTUBE]iXDW_CHtImc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jul 29, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]YnWQNUzcPpU[/YOUTUBE]

so cute the song...


----------



## Soca (Aug 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]2L40KHEicOI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## leaf29319319 (Aug 2, 2015)

Yppah - Gumball Machine Weekend


----------



## Violence (Aug 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]jFxtn_BQauk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Aug 6, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]id470swgdx4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Greidy (Aug 6, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]6rXZs9FviFQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## David (Aug 6, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]PKkKqZFJ_Kc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Aug 6, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]2EATQP3_fFg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Aug 7, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]VHi-SBVWbME[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Soca (Aug 8, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]-_G3QqJYosA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Aug 9, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]SocygNLOwMI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Soca (Aug 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]f4_7mfpjGZw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Aug 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]vkVXMrst89I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Polaris (Aug 14, 2015)

Hysteria by Def Leppard.


----------



## Violence (Aug 15, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]JPIV--cK_Ak[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Greidy (Aug 15, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]K4yxREs-mRM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Aug 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]SgzSMSZ3b6Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ruse (Aug 18, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Y7d42LJfkqQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 18, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XQ77u7CzjM4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Aug 19, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]aZllmzZ3cWw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Aug 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]0h2V8CFtGZE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Aug 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]5WHAesMfJCM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Aug 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]zZOL9dYwJSc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Aug 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]OQkoZNckT58[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Greidy (Aug 23, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]bjPyOQFbdmU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Aug 23, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]M8-vje-bq9c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Aug 23, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]0fH7ke7dUPg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eki (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Vix (Aug 25, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]thpsmZiDv6U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sauce (Aug 25, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Y2Bkqx7AJxs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Aug 25, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]qxLqqiE-334[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Soca (Sep 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]zghoa3AxL-A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Sep 1, 2015)

my dude I was just listening to prince royce because some dominican carpenters are working on my house and I wanted to fuck with them


----------



## Seraphiel (Sep 1, 2015)

Best version

[YOUTUBE]cLoytewvn0g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Sep 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]oc6SyvpbfOY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Sep 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]eNb6Wvn68Vw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Sep 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]YthChN1Wq8M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Sep 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]9xIe1tPtyAk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Sep 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]f_DX1A7f43o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Greidy (Sep 4, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]oL4Py4r1ZsU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akatora (Sep 5, 2015)

Didn't imagine to be postively surprised when on youtube with commercials.
The commercial was a new music video in danish that was cheesy but fun and hey not the best but it's entertaining and the sound is good as well.

The video got drawings and self censur since after all the translation of the song title =
"Rockmusic, booze and naked girls."

Canada officially in recession


----------



## Bishamon (Sep 7, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]BJJQJy6mHSA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Sep 7, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]o5hZPgX2CTk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Sep 7, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]nEEPosF-tNU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Sep 7, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]nntGTK2Fhb0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Soca (Sep 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]P-9nMimalyU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mako (Sep 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]JbR999N5MiA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Sep 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]3hX_fKqqIH4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Sep 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]nu7ZEFjs06k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Sep 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]ols3r6NZInk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Greidy (Sep 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]t7g9Hga2AWI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mori (Sep 14, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]LdsrLlMcqs0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Sep 14, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]D_MTHwAp-_Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nox (Sep 14, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]nzUY6Iiur6E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Sep 16, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]04mfKJWDSzI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Sep 17, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]tn5YZ2umScM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Sep 18, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]aO4gRq23PI4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Sep 18, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]d6qpNUHjIC4[/YOUTUBE]



VampireNeu said:


>


----------



## Soca (Sep 19, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]3eOuK-pYhy4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Sep 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]x6lNThxUP94[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sabi (Sep 23, 2015)

Been playing this song over and over again this week to remind me how good last summer was

[YOUTUBE]rn9AQoI7mYU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Sep 24, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]M5O02gSkM2U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Sep 24, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]lvqyWfAqyO4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Sep 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]jELDIPJug4g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Sep 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]0Za1WvllEoo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Sep 27, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]uL1zvhZzxeM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stringer (Oct 4, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]rEMsjeq43_U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Overwatch (Oct 4, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ziPvQt2Qzko[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Greidy (Oct 4, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]L6FN45jFewQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Oct 4, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]tLOfluH8mgQ[/YOUTUBE]

Put in me in dark trance.


----------



## David (Oct 5, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]8udxRDk_aAI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alicia (Oct 5, 2015)

Been playing this for the past month:

[YOUTUBE]wy6hV4jNXW4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stringer (Oct 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]8aJw4chksqM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Oct 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]z0A_xUGbHsY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Psychic (Oct 14, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]ReW7ABTqXMY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Oct 14, 2015)

Because I still can't shitpost in the Shitterbox...


----------



## Vicious (Oct 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]b3IYBh4oDWU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Oct 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]6ObW3DihsXQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stringer (Oct 22, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]TYSM8GAFR5I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Oct 24, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]ewRjZoRtu0Y[/YOUTUBE]

I've been watching Slumdog Millionaire, so I found the song.


----------



## Greidy (Oct 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]_1lXdLus2WI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Oct 27, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]SREZ-ggSDjM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Oct 27, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]5TklqSdZCeM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Oct 27, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]ePORjDqs4Hc[/YOUTUBE]

Mariposa...


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 29, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]GwRo8fQtqpE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Oct 29, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]jreC5r7R-KM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stringer (Oct 31, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]MJvKnlEXhOo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Nov 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]kQmzD5CT0ec[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Nov 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]XRiGsVWbPZk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Koichi (Nov 1, 2015)

For people who like melodic metalcore/deathcore... \m/
[YOUTUBE]sggWU0M4Mao[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mori (Nov 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]EWlYK-omUCU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Nov 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]3XtJ8m7LFhM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Greidy (Nov 6, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]7MaF-bWeLGw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Soca (Nov 7, 2015)

Been a minute since I heard a good recent rnb joint that wasn't the weekend

[YOUTUBE]MJZ-HAJDONw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Nov 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]lGaneyDfyls[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Nov 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]FqY36Pm3oRw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Nov 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]-a5ive2Wg1U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Nov 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]isAjqgqBS4w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Koichi (Nov 12, 2015)

Holy Shit! Nocturnal Bloodlust xTaylor Swift! LOL!!

[YOUTUBE]mvq5Gdhe5gA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Greidy (Nov 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]tl_FSOo66hY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Nov 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]RSMXMv0noY4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DavyChan (Nov 16, 2015)

Mine is Youth by Troye Sivan


Very antsy and electronic pumped pop track


----------



## Violence (Nov 17, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]PIwr9hYPzxk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Soca (Nov 18, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]zG02zNMFGFo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Nov 19, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]1gs-lZoenx4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Nov 19, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]6ixPewVi5bg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Nov 19, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]7dvAxGwnuyU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Melk (Nov 23, 2015)

The lumineers - Ho hey


----------



## Mori (Nov 24, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]PYi9rOMe0Js[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Nov 28, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]L27O8zPgzxo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Nov 29, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]lw3pFwCGuT4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Nov 30, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]xKZNNp1nzdY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Greidy (Dec 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]R40wAZxMsTg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Dec 4, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]8R_SBLN9Gc4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivo Diez (Dec 4, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]GqyposaQWnI[/YOUTUBE]

rip


----------



## Violence (Dec 6, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]F59xUP58Z48[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mael (Dec 9, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqt8Z1k0oWQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Dec 9, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]r6-ZccfRrIo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 10, 2015)

HOw I Met Your Mother Spoilers

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]pyFXtZ4fDfQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Dec 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]xGb_Z4xNggc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Dec 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]KGjqr3n-QfU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mirol (Dec 11, 2015)

Seven days, Far away from home


----------



## Violence (Dec 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]d78HS33N43w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Dec 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]IqjGNacXL9U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Overwatch (Dec 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jbwBsAGCMLE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Dec 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]2EIeUlvHAiM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## reaperunique (Dec 12, 2015)

Came across this while looking up some amazing dancing.
I first heard it when Fik-Shun danced to it in WoD:
Bravely Second: End Layer coming to Europe on Feb. 26th


----------



## Violence (Dec 12, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]r029Ao-BRgw[/YOUTUBE]

Love this AMV, fits so well the song.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Dec 12, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]58RSC7HO9aU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Dec 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]xyMmU2wl0wk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Greidy (Dec 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]pNGCJzPzAp0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Dec 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]SUzBP7uUUZ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G (Dec 14, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]6D-S41l3xM4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PandaG (Dec 14, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]niHSDx4Y_zs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mali (Dec 14, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Tpe4id7cLnU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Dec 14, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]rS82QgjU2Vw[/YOUTUBE]

Love his voice.


----------



## mali (Dec 17, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]cK_Q_gqAJPY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cereza (Dec 17, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]3Bf3Ab-SGUI[/YOUTUBE]

this song is like a drug


----------



## Jay. (Dec 18, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]xbyYsKJhc4o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Dec 20, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]8hfv2uAlvIc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]2N0T2ghW44o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Dec 21, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]ALfjaHF2jYY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Soca (Dec 25, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]6BTjG-dhf5s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Dec 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]pv4xWFgLVwU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Dec 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]AspUNwH1oIA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Dec 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]tHaxveJvDaU[/YOUTUBE]

Past repeats..as I've said before...


----------



## mali (Dec 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]ZGTnkrw3Tc0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Dec 26, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]GIKX2jPM6IQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivo Diez (Dec 28, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]k1uUIJPD0Nk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Dec 28, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]VvGaxNM2_VA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Jan 1, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]kTh6VnH7Ogg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jan 1, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]wWFgHox7W9c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Greidy (Jan 5, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]s5Wb9zM8Iw8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ark 2.0 (Jan 5, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]H6gOSF5SR-s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## D4nc3Style (Jan 7, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]svxKbQKNB5s[/YOUTUBE]

Last Day Dream - Another Dimension


----------



## Violence (Jan 9, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]c_vWDABbaiM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Jan 9, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]QObNK3dHe7c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jan 9, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]MJCU37qShUk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Jan 11, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]1-AhY32EtC4[/YOUTUBE]

As mean as a wolf, as sharp as a tooth
As deep as a bite, as dark as the night
As sweet as a song, as right as a wrong
As long as a road, as ugly as a toad


----------



## Violence (Jan 12, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]N9y8otxps7o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Jan 12, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]mZ2ZWLXvZ3Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tony Stark (Jan 13, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]6Mi74-Jbdgo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jan 14, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]foY5Ht-JE00[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Jan 16, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]fQulkYhbz34[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jan 16, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]YtdWHFwmd2o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jan 17, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]fregObNcHC8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jan 17, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]E0slhWiBVr4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Greidy (Jan 18, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]F6bYEktu-pc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## D4nc3Style (Jan 18, 2016)

Keep Your Hands Off My Girl - Stand By you


----------



## Soca (Jan 19, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]nK0kWCzUjkI[/YOUTUBE]

Ass cap, put em in the river
I'm the sushi king
And I'mma keep ya fresh
Let the fish eat ya flesh
Yes sir, please confess
Just say he's the best


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jan 19, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]XmIqIVxUuKs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jan 22, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]Uz0otnpeqx8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Jan 22, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]RQWJik2lVI4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fyhb (Jan 23, 2016)

Children of Bodom - Follow the Reaper


----------



## Violence (Jan 24, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]OwykXejwXYs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## eHav (Jan 24, 2016)

i dont usualy post in places like these but i just had to share this

[YOUTUBE]OcraGf8XwWU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jan 25, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]SqioRSYOWiY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Jan 29, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]Tnu-mwwTE1c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Jan 30, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]VJiRpWMvx90[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mako (Feb 1, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]h_Wu6lI-42w[/YOUTUBE]

It feels like ages since I last listened to Weezer.


----------



## Violence (Feb 2, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]feKlrp-Titk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mali (Feb 5, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]yEG2VTHS9yg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivo Diez (Feb 6, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]7lL1CW140FQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 6, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5EofwRzit0[/YOUTUBE]

Went up on Rock Band 4 this week. Can't get enough.


----------



## Violence (Feb 6, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]6i2GkaNyaUw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HoroHoro (inactive) (Feb 8, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]kzt2iSNyN8Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Feb 9, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]xVPvzX-AeSM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ruse (Feb 11, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]u-2ckLBV21g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Zaru (Feb 11, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]ubkWrjeCNGI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Culig (Feb 11, 2016)

Chief Keef- Monster


----------



## Vivo Diez (Feb 11, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]f47YzsuN_T8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Feb 12, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]uQ24yoGYrwA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toph (Feb 12, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]IhCDK_pSjnk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Feb 12, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]AS3p05KX9L0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## D4nc3Style (Feb 12, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]Z5aB9bW5B00[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 13, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TErySTMbFlk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Catamount (Feb 15, 2016)

The album is absolutely worthless, so disappointing, except for Summertime Sadness and this












Her voice is wasted for such music as in this album.


----------



## Violence (Feb 20, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]UfruBp0Tgng[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Feb 20, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]4XjQsHztY-g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 21, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiM5ARaexPE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toph (Feb 21, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]ULyTXwjojgc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Feb 22, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]gxs2vS2gJ-c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kobe (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## GRIMMM (Feb 22, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]B-qQ7fDSJyg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Feb 23, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uvLSj4gRq-Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Greidy (Feb 23, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]SuI_dszhV6U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## mali (Feb 24, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]4zJMt2JyaYI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## D4nc3Style (Feb 26, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]dGiQNQIt3-0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Feb 27, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]Clq6cGTqUcw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Feb 27, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]VNDbQqJqdMw[/YOUTUBE]

Damn...dat Sakurai Takahiro's voice and song...


----------



## Vicious (Feb 28, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]iI0k8kBn_eY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Feb 28, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]ny268RB6vMI[/YOUTUBE]

So cute when he walk on the rope...


----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 3, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]Gzkkm_m3mVE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Guns N Gravy (Mar 3, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mbBbFH9fAg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Mar 3, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]m4XGEzTOfdY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Mar 3, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]hglVqACd1C8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## blakstealth (Mar 8, 2016)

Hasn't come out yet, but this track is huge. It's easily one of FPB's best collabs of all time.


----------



## Violence (Mar 13, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]K8BYjpZgH5E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Greidy (Mar 14, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]UxSrOqAxaKw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Mar 15, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]sbK_427kUs0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vicious (Mar 23, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]sQvBM12KOgA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Soca (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## Violence (Mar 24, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]23Ccnu_M7ms[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eros (Mar 30, 2016)

I just heard this recently. I love Idina Menzel. This song speaks to me.

[YOUTUBE]luiRqbZ7t8U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ItEndsHere (Mar 30, 2016)

BOX OFFICE: DEADPOOL Continues To Exceed Expectations As It Passes $600 Million Worldwide.

The Earth is flat, Neil!!! ​


----------



## Violence (Mar 31, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]v2H4l9RpkwM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Greidy (Mar 31, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]sPLEbAVjiLA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## reaperunique (Mar 31, 2016)

The original:
[YOUTUBE]60ItHLz5WEA[/YOUTUBE]

Piano:
[YOUTUBE]bDmzGLrdjxQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## D4nc3Style (Mar 31, 2016)

Going Deeper feat. Joshua Khane - Breathin 

[YOUTUBE]Ymv8UPgpdtE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stringer (Apr 1, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]aPxVSCfoYnU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Apr 1, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]0cz_Q3IdZjM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Seraphyna (Apr 1, 2016)

*EXO - Growl*

Not a fan of young K-Pop boys but this tune is catchy. 


[YOUTUBE]I3dezFzsNss[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Apr 1, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]s1IaUUIi8mk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Apr 2, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]GiY_J_T4f-U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eros (Apr 4, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]3qSSrTx1vjE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toph (Apr 4, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]fxn2A1oYqvs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Apr 4, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]Gv-QDwPtj6c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Greidy (Apr 7, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]S4ir7SJ2DXM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Apr 7, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]8lIiuU10OQc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shukumei (Apr 10, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]TW3YFG3qXDs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Apr 10, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]uIp3trCIPho[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Apr 11, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]k4zsvL3z348[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eros (Apr 12, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]8hkmuTvkp_s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Apr 12, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]vB5nK99ssI4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vivo Diez (Apr 14, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]C_9HNEyLa4U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nee-Chan (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## GRIMMM (Apr 18, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]M6rrTROoZIw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Eros (Apr 19, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]Ud2XKt2N8fs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G (Apr 19, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]7fYT1JjJq_I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violence (Apr 21, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]4zKtm1r_efg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Toph (Apr 25, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eros (Apr 26, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Violence (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Eros (May 1, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Taylor (May 2, 2016)

Not for everyone, but I like it hey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greidy (May 2, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Violence (May 4, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sauce (May 5, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hitomi (May 6, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reaperunique (May 8, 2016)

Disturbed - Sound of Silence. Just... Amazing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eros (May 8, 2016)

I awake, sleeping under the moonlight.
The waning moon, lets me think of you.
Refuse to wake up, who'd understand?
Afraid to open my eyes, because you might not be there.

A lover's heart, as deep as the sea.
Bring me there, search it for me.
Please love me, for ten thousand years, with all your heart.
(Love is the moonlight's gift, I wait for the angel's love letters. Say you love me)
I'm willing to love my deep sleep, to not wake.

Eternally, is it there?
Blame my heart, for not being open.

North Star, lead me there.
Don't hide, and find the love.
I love you, every night.

I wait, for my heart.
For love (for love), I sleep in the moon's ocean.
Lonely I, think of whom, who'd understand?

(I cry under the moonlight, and sleep deeply under the moonlight, with no regrets.)
Waiting for a sincere person to wake me with a kiss.

(Being in a dream for one day, is like being in my memories for a year. Say you love me)
I'm willing to love my deep sleep forever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Violence (May 9, 2016)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eros (May 16, 2016)

This song makes me think of mistakes I've made, how I want to redeem myself, to understand myself better as I struggle with my demons, and hope that people will understand that, despite my flaws, I do try. Life sure is messy. You can tell that the front man has been through a lot of struggle in his life too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Violence (May 17, 2016)




----------



## Toph (May 22, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eros (May 22, 2016)

Since my Sam Smith set is now complete, this is my song of the week.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Violence (May 22, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GRIMMM (May 23, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Violence (May 27, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vivo Diez (May 28, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eros (May 29, 2016)

This is a feel good song, and I love it. It's my song this week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Violence (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Vivo Diez (Jun 4, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Taylor (Jun 4, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eros (Jun 5, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Violence (Jun 5, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mori (Jun 7, 2016)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Violence (Jun 7, 2016)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jun 9, 2016)

I don't give a darn my brother, I never have
We straight from the gutter my brother, We never had

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Eros (Jun 13, 2016)

In light of the murder of Christina Grimmie, a former contestant from The Voice, and the gay bar massacre, both of which occurred in Orlando, Florida, I have chosen two songs. I hope that's okay. 

For Christina Grimmie:


For the massacre victims:


----------



## Taylor (Jun 15, 2016)

video is dope af as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 23, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Overwatch (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Eros (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Toph (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## Eros (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Owner Of A Lonely Heart (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## Eros (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Atlas (Jul 31, 2016)

Holy fucking shit.


----------



## Eros (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Toph (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Eros (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Raiden (Aug 28, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony Stark (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## Eros (Aug 31, 2016)

In honor of Gene Wilder and as a reminder of that we all have an inner child:


----------



## Nox (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Deer Lord (Sep 1, 2016)

Sometimes Media player shuffle makes me revisit stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stars (Sep 6, 2016)

​


----------



## Veggie (Sep 8, 2016)

Women


----------



## Vicious (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Tony Stark (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Wolfarus (Sep 10, 2016)

Been out for about a year now, but it's kind of niche so good chance most of you havnt heard it yet.

Official music vid for it:

Full song:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eros (Sep 20, 2016)

Yeah, I know it's #2 on Billboard, but this song is so true about me, so it's my song of the week.


----------



## Eros (Oct 2, 2016)

New Gaga. It speaks to Alejandro.


----------



## Gunstarvillain (Oct 14, 2016)

Production stills.


----------



## Deer Lord (Oct 18, 2016)

I cri evrytiem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## escamoh (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Eros (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Greidy (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Lord Yu (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Draculax (Nov 25, 2016)

​


----------



## Eros (Nov 29, 2016)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Tony Stark (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## Draculax (Nov 29, 2016)

​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eros (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Violence (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## whatsausername (Dec 9, 2016)

took a pill in ibiza


----------



## Violence (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## Lucaniel (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## Mori (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## Amol (Jan 1, 2017)

It is a remake of old song. I liked both.


----------



## Greidy (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## Lucaniel (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Soca (Jan 10, 2017)




----------



## Greidy (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Violence (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## Eros (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## GRIMMM (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## Violence (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## Eros (Jan 21, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MOHAWKE (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Toph (Jan 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Violence (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## GRIMMM (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## Eros (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Rinoa (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## Nox (Feb 21, 2017)

​


----------



## Violence (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Deleted member 206107 (Feb 28, 2017)

the entire 24k magic album


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 28, 2017)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Violence (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## Violence (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Eros (Mar 18, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Violence (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## Rinoa (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Violence (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## Stringer (Apr 2, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Violence (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Mael (Apr 4, 2017)

An arrangement, mind you, but from Furi so it's legit:


----------



## Eros (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Apr 5, 2017)

mood


----------



## Violence (Apr 6, 2017)

Thinking in my cutey 2D husbandos when I'm in the mood


----------



## TatsumakiShi (Apr 9, 2017)

Losing My Religion by R.E.M, it's been on 'repeat' for a while xD (I don't have enough posts to put a link xD)


----------



## Eros (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Apr 10, 2017)

Keep coming back to it these days.


----------



## Mael (Apr 10, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jessica (Apr 11, 2017)

Kinda can't stop playing this song.


----------



## Eros (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## Shiki (May 3, 2017)




----------



## Eros (May 5, 2017)




----------



## Fin (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Eros (May 16, 2017)




----------



## Sassy (May 16, 2017)

This song been in my head this entire week, it's dark yet sad but also interesting.


----------



## Eros (May 21, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (May 21, 2017)




----------



## Toph (May 26, 2017)




----------



## Eros (May 28, 2017)




----------



## faisal1989 (May 30, 2017)




----------



## mali (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Sassy (May 31, 2017)




----------



## Eros (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## GRIMMM (Jun 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mali (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Schnarf (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## Iceman7 (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## Eros (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Eros (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## Stringer (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Jul 2, 2017)

sadness my ol' friend

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eros (Jul 2, 2017)

Thinking of love to come. My prince will come along at last, hopefully soon.


----------



## Soca (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## Overwatch (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Eros (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## Schnarf (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Eros (Jul 18, 2017)

Lyrics


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## Snapple (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## Eros (Jul 23, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## Eros (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## mali (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Stringer (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## Udell (Aug 4, 2017)

Any fans of Pop/EDM style music? If so I think you will absolutely love this. The amount of times I have played this from it's release until now and it's still amazing.


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## Ruse (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## Eros (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## Jake CENA (Aug 6, 2017)

Lady Gaga - Million Reasons
Linkin Park - Battle Symphony
Shawn Mendes - There's Nothing Holding Me Back


----------



## Jon Moxley (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## Ruse (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## IshidaQuincy (Aug 11, 2017)

A few songs I've started re-thrashing this week:


----------



## White Wolf (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Eros (Aug 13, 2017)

This is my mom's song.


----------



## Violence (Aug 14, 2017)




----------



## Eros (Aug 20, 2017)

My two favorites from Monogatari so far.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Violence (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## Eros (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Aug 30, 2017)

One of the best BMTH songs undoubtedly.


----------



## mali (Sep 3, 2017)

peak dainty subaru


----------



## pineapple (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Eros (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Zubat (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## Slayz (Sep 12, 2017)

That song you've heard a million times before but never knew it's name or who played it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eros (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## pineapple (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## Eros (Sep 18, 2017)

Now this is rock!


----------



## GRIMMM (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Sep 22, 2017)

_Girl, you're something special _

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Revan Reborn (Sep 22, 2017)

Sooo good.


----------



## Perpetrator Rex (Sep 24, 2017)

This man is GOAT material.


----------



## Eros (Sep 24, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Sep 25, 2017)

_Now he don't talk too much, talk too much
He's probably given up, given up
I think he's had enough, had enough
Cause he ran out of luck, out of luck_


----------



## Greidy (Sep 25, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Oct 1, 2017)

_I might drive fast, but don't slow dance
I fuck all night, I don't really fuck with romance
I might be hands on, but I never hold hands
Since you came into my world
I had to leave that in the past tense_

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Revan Reborn (Oct 1, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eros (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## pineapple (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## Eros (Oct 8, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dayscanor (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Greidy (Oct 9, 2017)




----------



## Rinoa (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## Kylo Ren (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Oct 15, 2017)

_I will come running when you call my name
Even a broken heart can beat again
Forget about the one who caused you pain
I swear I'll love you in a different way_

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Kylo Ren (Oct 19, 2017)

Just heard this again, and I can't stop listening to it once more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stringer (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## pineapple (Oct 22, 2017)

I just found this guy and his stuff is so smooth.


----------



## Eros (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Oct 25, 2017)



Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Stringer (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## Kylo Ren (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Oct 29, 2017)

_I'm in need of a savior, but I'm not asking for favors
My whole life, I've felt like a burden
I think too much, and I hate it
I'm so used to being in the wrong, I'm tired of caring
Loving never gave me a home, so I'll sit here in the silence_

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Eros (Oct 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stringer (Oct 31, 2017)




----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 1, 2017)

and this, I just started listening to it again.


----------



## Stringer (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## mali (Nov 6, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## Greidy (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## selfconcile (Nov 13, 2017)

I'm sure it's old but I never heard it back in the day. There's just something about the instrumental or composition that I really like..


----------



## Eros (Nov 13, 2017)

For those who've been hurt by a parent or a partner or anyone else:


----------



## selfconcile (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## Eros (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Sassy (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Kylo Ren (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Stringer (Nov 30, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eros (Dec 6, 2017)

This song is dedicated to asshole who broke my heart early last year.


----------



## mali (Dec 7, 2017)




----------



## Alwaysmind (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## Willain (Dec 13, 2017)

this week my song is Breaking Benjamin - Dance with the Devil, did you hear this?


----------



## Eros (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## White Wolf (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## Darth (Dec 23, 2017)

Normally I don't really follow diss tracks but this one was fantastic. With the handlebars beat in the background this is the catchiest one i've heard and I've been listening to it for the last two days.

PS. don't actually look up Logan Paul's no handlebars it was ass.


----------



## Kylo Ren (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## mali (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## Nataly (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## White Wolf (Jan 4, 2018)

_Ooh baby baby, ooh baby baby
Girl, tonight, you're the prey, I'm the hunter
Take you here, take you there, take you under_


----------



## Detective (Jan 4, 2018)

DAT THROWBACK


----------



## Greidy (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Rinoa (Jan 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Eros (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## Rinoa (Jan 28, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob (Jan 30, 2018)

Just got around to listening to 10 Years' latest album,


----------



## Kylo Ren (Feb 7, 2018)

so excited for Black Panther.


----------



## White Wolf (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## Underworld Broker (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## Dark Wanderer (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## mali (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## Punished Pathos (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## Rob (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## White Wolf (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## Nataly (Feb 20, 2018)

I'm in love with this song


----------



## Detective (Feb 24, 2018)

GLITCH MOB IS BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mori (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## Harmonie (Mar 8, 2018)

Not particularly a 'song' persay, but a piece. As an appreciator of the music of Stravinsky, Baroque era characteristics, and, _of course,_ woodwinds, this piece pleases me it's so hard to even describe it.


----------



## mali (Mar 11, 2018)

finally giving contemporary somali pop music a chance and boy it's a doozy. i find the chorus for this track really addictive even though its sentimental to the point of kitsch and her accent, to me, is annoying.


----------



## Dark Wanderer (Mar 11, 2018)

Enjoying the whole album but this is my favorite.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 14, 2018)

Ville Valo


----------



## Eros (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## Utopia Realm (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## Eros (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## Trog (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## Dark Wanderer (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## Rob (Mar 25, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 31, 2018)

Discovered this new, modern British Folk group and this rendition of 'The Cruel Mother' is really something. British Folk can be the most addicting type of music ever, I swear. This dark, ancient song is certainly my groove of the week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sequester (Mar 31, 2018)

Saw Saturday Night Fever a couple of weeks ago for the the first time in over a decade, been listening to this song ever since... For some reason it makes me want to play _Lunar: Silver Star Story_, a game that is entirely unrelated to the song.


----------



## Bump (Apr 2, 2018)

*I Prevail - Come And Get It*


----------



## Nataly (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## Ruse (Apr 3, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Apr 3, 2018)

AC/DC was a staple when we were kids, 13/14 back then at best friend's camp on Onaping lake, sneaking his Dad's Millers Most relevant today


----------



## Nataly (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## midnight_walker (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Trog (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## Nataly (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## Eros (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## mali (Apr 21, 2018)

burial/the bug- shrine


----------



## Underworld Broker (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Nataly (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Eros (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## Trog (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## mali (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## Nataly (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## Bump (Apr 29, 2018)

*Calvin Harris, Dua Lipa - One Kiss*


----------



## Ruse (May 2, 2018)




----------



## Greidy (May 3, 2018)




----------



## Dark Wanderer (May 4, 2018)

High on replay at the moment..


----------



## Raiden (May 5, 2018)

Unreleased song from Jay Z and R Kelly. Awkward though since R Kelly is in deep shit.


----------



## Eros (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Sierra117 (May 6, 2018)




----------



## reaperunique (May 9, 2018)

Bad Wolves - Zombie


----------



## Trog (May 9, 2018)




----------



## Greidy (May 10, 2018)




----------



## Eros (May 10, 2018)




----------



## Bump (May 10, 2018)




----------



## Eros (May 11, 2018)




----------



## mali (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Raiden (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Black Superman (May 17, 2018)

Tuck that wack shit away, it's Gambino country over here.


----------



## Eros (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Catamount (May 22, 2018)

previous week


----------



## Trog (May 25, 2018)




----------



## Sierra117 (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Eros (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## reaperunique (Jun 1, 2018)

After listening to "My heart will go on" I started listening to "Ashes". Love it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atlas (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## Ruse (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## Eros (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Nataly (Jun 11, 2018)

Can't get this song out of my mind

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Nataly (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## Gin Ichimaru's Shadow (Jun 16, 2018)

-"Shattered" by Trading Yesterday(Nightcore and normal version)
-"I've seen much"
-"Impossible"-polish cover(Nightcore).


----------



## Trog (Jun 17, 2018)

This week's theme was: STRESS, so prepare to be stressed out in the best way possible, courtesy of some clearly disturbed Japanese people.


----------



## Nataly (Jun 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Nataly (Jun 19, 2018)

Perfect

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Sumu (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## Sierra117 (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## Trog (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Eros (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## Dark Wanderer (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## Nataly (Jun 29, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stringer (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Eros (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Rinoa (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Trog (Jul 7, 2018)

This is intense


----------



## Eros (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## Sumu (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## StarlyMermaid (Jul 12, 2018)

Definitely been listening to In My Feelings way too much this week.


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 15, 2018)

Apparently this week is just a music, not a song. A guitar version of an 8 bit music after watching over two times a certain original TV-show on Netflix... and...

*Spoiler*: __ 



I need a whip now.
[video]


----------



## Nataly (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## Eros (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Rinoa (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## StarlyMermaid (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## Sumu (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## Nataly (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## Raiden (Jul 21, 2018)

Appropriate for many reasons this week


----------



## Rob (Jul 21, 2018)

So I actually can't really stand Five Finger Dick Punch because of the way their vocalist sounds (despite having some truly awesome instrumentals) but I heard this the other day, and damn...


Need more music like this (even though I very rarely listen to that kind of screaming).


----------



## Stringer (Jul 22, 2018)

video clip's addictive, them dance moves are crisp as hell


----------



## Rob (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## Eros (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## GRIMMM (Jul 30, 2018)




----------



## Stringer (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## Sumu (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## Stringer (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## Mexikorn (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Baba (Aug 16, 2018)

@White Wolf You're it


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## Eclipsing Binary (Aug 16, 2018)

RIP, the Queen of Soul.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BaneBustingEllesHatchery (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## Eros (Aug 23, 2018)

Vivaldi


----------



## mali (Aug 23, 2018)

i feel like a middle aged white homosexual whose recovering the years of his youth


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## mali (Aug 30, 2018)

a boohoo-core blassic. if you know you know.


----------



## Sumu (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## blakstealth (Sep 1, 2018)

shoutout to the Cranberries.


----------



## Eros (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## Greidy (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## Eros (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## asdfg55544 (Sep 27, 2018)

Water by Ra Ra Riot


----------



## Sumu (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## Akainusama (Sep 28, 2018)

Rich The Kid - Leave Me


----------



## GoldenHeart (Oct 4, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 4, 2018)

Wow, like everything about this. =]



Guess that's my song of the day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GoldenHeart (Oct 4, 2018)

RemChu said:


> First time listening to them. I think. Pretty good.


You should listen to Gardenia, their best song IMO


----------



## XheguTheSavage (Oct 5, 2018)

If you have the patience for it, this:


----------



## Greidy (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## Akainusama (Oct 8, 2018)

Had to bring in that Vice City vibe.


----------



## GoldenHeart (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## Sumu (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## Stringer (Oct 12, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Oct 12, 2018)

yes my nigguh!


----------



## Stringer (Oct 12, 2018)

RemChu said:


> yes my nigguh!


man that beat goes so hard, puts you in some type of trance when you're high/tipsy

I hadn’t paid attention to A$AP Rocky until recently tbf.. tfw u realize you've been missing out


----------



## Eros (Oct 12, 2018)

This is one of the songs from my friend's memorial service on 10-11-2018.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## GoldenHeart (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## Greidy (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## Vivo Diez (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## Stringer (Oct 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eros (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## Stringer (Nov 1, 2018)

they killed it 
[HASHTAG]#africanvibes[/HASHTAG]


----------



## GRIMMM (Nov 2, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greidy (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## Greidy (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## Stringer (Dec 8, 2018)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jon Moxley (Dec 8, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## Rinoa (Dec 14, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stringer (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## blakstealth (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## Revan Reborn (Dec 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Suigetsu (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## blakstealth (Dec 22, 2018)

Came out yesterday. Glad I didn't have to wait for this remix for too long. It's an absolute banger


----------



## Eros (Dec 28, 2018)




----------



## Hikanearylup (Dec 31, 2018)

Mike Shinoda - Crossing A Line


----------



## Eros (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## Stringer (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## Eros (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Nox (Jan 22, 2019)




----------



## Soldierofficial (Jan 22, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sassy (Jan 26, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stringer (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## Veggie (Feb 1, 2019)

It's been a song of the week for a while now
This one too.


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 3, 2019)




----------



## GRIMMM (Feb 6, 2019)

A great cover.


----------



## Kobe (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## Stringer (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## Rob (Feb 14, 2019)

Huge Rock/Metal head but man, French music is just awesome. This is a damn masterpiece.


----------



## Robin (Feb 21, 2019)

Trance. Armin's new song, extended mix

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Feb 25, 2019)

haven't watched A Star is Born or listened to Lady Gaga's song before the Oscar's performance, so listening to it for the first time left me kinda moved. It was easily the best performance of the night.


----------



## Skylar (Mar 1, 2019)

Digging this song right now ~


----------



## Sassy (Mar 3, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stringer (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Skylar (Mar 18, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruse (Mar 20, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## Stringer (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## Vivo Diez (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## Stringer (Apr 1, 2019)




----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Stringer (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Stringer (Apr 19, 2019)

@~Gesy~ the Queen's still going strong 

I like her vibe for real, this track clean


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## Buskuv (Apr 22, 2019)

Still this


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## Ashen-Shugar (May 2, 2019)




----------



## Greidy (May 2, 2019)




----------



## Skylar (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Sierra117 (May 13, 2019)




----------



## Mael (May 14, 2019)




----------



## Greidy (May 14, 2019)




----------



## Mad Scientist (May 16, 2019)

Emergence of Talents


----------



## Skylar (May 16, 2019)




----------



## Iwanko (May 17, 2019)




----------



## GRIMMM (May 18, 2019)

Toss up between this...


And this...


----------



## James Bond (May 19, 2019)

More I listen to it the better it gets


----------



## Greidy (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Skylar (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Francyst (May 28, 2019)




----------



## C-Moon (May 29, 2019)




----------



## Toph (May 29, 2019)




----------



## Djomla (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Artist (Jun 2, 2019)

This is my top song this week


----------



## Skylar (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Skylar (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## Sickick (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## Artist (Jun 11, 2019)

This week's top song is...


----------



## Vivo Diez (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## Skylar (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## tangerine07 (Jun 22, 2019)

Geronimo by Sheppard


----------



## Skylar (Jun 23, 2019)




----------



## Rinoa (Jul 28, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruse (Jul 29, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Revan Reborn (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Rinoa (Jul 31, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Aug 1, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Voyeur (Aug 8, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 8, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob (Aug 8, 2019)

Here, I'll do everyone's this week,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivo Diez (Aug 8, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Aug 8, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kisaitaparadise (Aug 8, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Aug 14, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 14, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Aug 14, 2019)

One time for the underdog.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Aug 14, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Voyeur (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Rob (Aug 14, 2019)

Dammit. At first glance I thought you posted a 10 Years song and I was about geek out cus I don't really know anyone else that likes them


Turns out it was just Imagine Dragons


----------



## Irene (Aug 14, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivo Diez (Aug 14, 2019)

Roƅ said:


> Dammit. At first glance I thought you posted a 10 Years song and I was about geek out cus I don't really know anyone else that likes them
> 
> 
> Turns out it was just Imagine Dragons


But Rob. Don't you understand.

_We all are living in a dream
But life ain't what it seems

_


----------



## Vivo Diez (Aug 14, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob (Aug 14, 2019)

Vivo Diez said:


> But Rob. Don't you understand.
> 
> _We all are living in a dream
> But life ain't what it seems
> ...


----------



## Oreki (Aug 14, 2019)

Roƅ said:


> Dammit. At first glance I thought you posted a 10 Years song and I was about geek out cus I don't really know anyone else that likes them
> 
> 
> Turns out it was just Imagine Dragons


Here, I posted that song now


----------



## Rob (Aug 14, 2019)

Oreki said:


> Here, I posted that song now


You just posted my favorite 10 Years song 

Though idk if you actually like them or just posted a random song by them to ease my pain.


----------



## Oreki (Aug 14, 2019)

Roƅ said:


> You just posted my favorite 10 Years song
> 
> Though idk if you actually like them or just posted a random song by them to ease my pain.


First, it was just to ease your pain... I was having a hard time to see your poor soul like that but now I can't help but listen to this song while putting it on repeat... now that's on you


----------



## Rob (Aug 14, 2019)

Oreki said:


> First, it was just to ease your pain... I was having a hard time to see your poor soul like that but now I can't help but listen to this song while putting it on repeat... now that's on you


Oh man, you should check that entire album out. It's one of my favorites of all time. 

Glad to hear it


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 16, 2019)

been whistling the melody for a couple days now.


----------



## Skylar (Aug 16, 2019)

Who knows this very classy song?


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Aug 16, 2019)

Die Young is a pretty good song.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Aug 17, 2019)

I think last friday night is a good song.


----------



## Big Bob (Aug 18, 2019)

Diamant by Rammstein.


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## Keishin (Aug 21, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Skylar (Aug 25, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Aug 25, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Greidy (Aug 26, 2019)

Been out for 3 days, but already easily song of the week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 27, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 28, 2019)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob (Aug 31, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greidy (Sep 2, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Sep 2, 2019)

finally out after months of waiting!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 3, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Sep 3, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 9, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Sep 17, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oreki (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Rinoa (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Greidy (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## Greidy (Sep 29, 2019)

The upcoming Alcest album is looking pretty sexy right now


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Jackk (Oct 6, 2019)

the amazing grace vanderwaal singing a classic from billy joel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oreki (Nov 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alicia (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Greidy (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Dark Wanderer (Nov 6, 2019)

I'm feeling really nostalgic for the anime even though it only ended several months ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rivayir (Nov 9, 2019)

Spreading some H.E.A.T love in here.


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Nov 11, 2019)

I've recently picked up the guitar , trying to learn a few simple songs and got back into Tracy Chapman. Wonderful musician really.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 15, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 20, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artist (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Greidy (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Rivayir (Dec 4, 2019)




----------



## blakstealth (Dec 4, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Voyeur (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## Djomla (Dec 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ??? (Dec 9, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Dec 9, 2019)

Dattebayo-chan said:


> _The Edge of Glory_ (Lady Gaga)


I like the name The Edge Of Glory.


----------



## Kingston Karma (Dec 14, 2019)

Can't post links yet… How frustrating.


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## GRIMMM (Dec 16, 2019)




----------



## Wolfarus (Dec 24, 2019)

and


----------



## ??? (Dec 25, 2019)




----------



## Mad Scientist (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Rinoa (Dec 27, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Jan 1, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jan 1, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Dark Wanderer (Jan 8, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mad Scientist (Jan 8, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Jan 18, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ??? (Jan 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Jan 21, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sierra117 (Jan 23, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Jan 25, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Vivo Diez (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## ??? (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Rinoa (Feb 20, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ruse (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Veggie (Feb 22, 2020)

I knew she was great but only recently started to actually listen to her stuff. Wow, she was incredible, and shame she died so young.


----------



## Skylar (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Skylar (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Rinoa (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 29, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greidy (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Sierra117 (Mar 6, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Skylar (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## ??? (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Irene (Mar 14, 2020)

_shut up and go away ~ _


----------



## Loni (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Rinoa (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## Greidy (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Skylar (Apr 5, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Rinoa (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Darth (Apr 11, 2020)

I just have this entire album on repeat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Loni (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## ??? (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Skylar (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Lurko (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## GRIMMM (Apr 22, 2020)

Listening through the OST.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Rinoa (Apr 26, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skylar (Apr 27, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (May 3, 2020)




----------



## b4316 (May 4, 2020)

Love rap music, anything by Tupac, Biggie, Llcoolj, and Eminem..


----------



## Divine Vasto (May 12, 2020)

I'm a wanted man - royal Deluxe


----------



## Stringer (May 13, 2020)




----------



## Mysticreader (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Loni (May 15, 2020)

Some fine Christian music anyone?


----------



## Irene (May 15, 2020)




----------



## Vandal Savage (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Vandal Savage (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Parallax (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Artist (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Mael (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Artist (May 26, 2020)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 26, 2020)




----------



## Infinity (May 29, 2020)




----------



## GRIMMM (May 29, 2020)

This has been playing on repeat in my head since the first time I heard it.


----------



## Stringer (May 30, 2020)

Just finished watching Michael Jordan's ''The Last Dance'' on netflix, inspiring stuff


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Artist (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Loni (May 31, 2020)




----------



## Toph (Jun 2, 2020)

J U N E​


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 3, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Jun 3, 2020)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stringer (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## ??? (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 12, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## b4316 (Jun 12, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## SakuraBlossomz (Jun 18, 2020)

Daylight - Taylor Swift


----------



## Artist (Jun 18, 2020)

Poor dog.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Stringer (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Sloan (Jun 21, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Jun 22, 2020)




----------



## Vivo Diez (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 26, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 27, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sierra117 (Jun 27, 2020)

@Vandal Savage I got interested in Monkey Majik a few months ago thanks to Abroad in Japan. And preferably  by them
__________


----------



## Artist (Jun 28, 2020)

The original song.


----------



## Sierra117 (Jun 30, 2020)




----------



## ??? (Jun 30, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Jul 5, 2020)

Goodbye Undertaker Comrade, Friend, Idol, Legend you will be missed. In my eyes you'll always be the closest thing to a real life Batman RIP. 



 P.S., this song is kind of fitting for the protest happening now.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Mael (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Rinoa (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Jul 12, 2020)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jake CENA (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 18, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Mael (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## ??? (Jul 22, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 25, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artist (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Rinoa (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## Sloan (Jul 27, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artist (Jul 29, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## Sierra117 (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 4, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vivo Diez (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Rinoa (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Shion (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Aug 9, 2020)

This song is infinite.


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## lacey (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## C-Moon (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## ??? (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Rinoa (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Rinoa (Aug 25, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Toph (Sep 1, 2020)

It's that time of the month again


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## ??? (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## Greidy (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## Eros (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Eros (Sep 30, 2020)

Idina Menzel again!


----------



## Artist (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 3, 2020)




----------



## Eros (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Oct 5, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob (Oct 6, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Vivo Diez (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Datassassin (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Eros (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## ??? (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Darth (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## Rob (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## Voyeur (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 24, 2020)




----------



## Rinoa (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 1, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artist (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Eros (Nov 1, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GRIMMM (Nov 6, 2020)

Thy Art Is Murder - Killing Season


----------



## wibisana (Nov 11, 2020)

@Mider T 

Indonesian Classic vs Modern music

dont ask me what she is singing, it is classical javanese, i dont understand such high/noble language, im pleb

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Eros (Nov 20, 2020)

90's classic


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Utopia Realm (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Rinoa (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Eros (Nov 27, 2020)

It's my birthday week, so this is my song of the week.


----------



## Vivo Diez (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## KamuiKye (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 5, 2020)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 7, 2020)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Datassassin (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Djomla (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## Eros (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Vivo Diez (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Artist (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## Kanga (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## Rinoa (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## KamuiKye (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Rinoa (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 9, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Gin (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 23, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 僕がキラだ (Jan 23, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KamuiKye (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 25, 2021)

Found this one in a movie


After the intro I didn't expect what came after... and the imagery for the movies intro went super well with it. 
It was this sleepy American or Canadian town, hilly, filled with lovely trees and old architecture covered in a golden tint. 
Iunno stuck with me now.


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 2, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 3, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wolfarus (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Datassassin (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## MO (Feb 13, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rai (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## 僕がキラだ (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Vivo Diez (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Rinoa (Feb 22, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Feb 23, 2021)

the feels are real...


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Rinoa (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Rai (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## ??? (Mar 2, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## reaperunique (Mar 5, 2021)

La tribu de Dana by Manau


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## blakstealth (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Rai (Mar 13, 2021)

It made me cry


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Eros (Mar 15, 2021)

Time for some 80's awesomeness. Might as well make it an AMV!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Shadow Sovereign (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## ??? (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Big Bob (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Eros (Apr 4, 2021)

Here is my song of the week, dedicated to women and LGBTQ+ people.


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Utopia Realm (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Eros (Apr 11, 2021)

Hi


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## wibisana (Apr 22, 2021)

Kanye's Runaway
and 
Lil Nas X's Montero


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Apr 28, 2021)

childhood memories ;_;

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (May 1, 2021)




----------



## aiyanah (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Keishin (May 4, 2021)

Scrooge too good


----------



## Udell (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Rinoa (May 7, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Eros (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (May 15, 2021)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (May 16, 2021)




----------



## Stringer (May 21, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Rob (May 26, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (May 29, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eros (May 31, 2021)

As one would expect, I am in a Halsey mood this week.


----------



## Toph (Jun 4, 2021)

It's that time of year again


----------



## TheKnightOfTheSea (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 5, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 5, 2021)

Gonna request this at my prom


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## Eros (Jun 6, 2021)

Happy Pride!


----------



## Voyeur (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 19, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jun 27, 2021)

eat dirt


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## Eros (Jul 3, 2021)

Free Britney!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artist (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## Utopia Realm (Jul 10, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jul 16, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## aiyanah (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jul 21, 2021)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jul 24, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rai (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Udell (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Eros (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Mihawk (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Udell (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## TheKnightOfTheSea (Aug 21, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Toreno (Aug 22, 2021)




----------



## Smoke (Aug 24, 2021)

Hate to admit it but, Only Human by Jonas Bros.

Tried listening to the rest of the album to see if I could become a Jonas Bros fan, but sadly it's just the one song.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 11, 2021)




----------



## Eros (Sep 11, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## TheKnightOfTheSea (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## Rinoa (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Datassassin (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## TheKnightOfTheSea (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Eros (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## blakstealth (Oct 22, 2021)

this is it right here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aiyanah (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 25, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Oct 26, 2021)

listening old 2000s song that i havent been listening for a long time


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Oct 26, 2021)

@Stringer it started here (though i'm not sure if you consider this afro pop) and eventually lead me to here:


i listen to all kinds of music and i think everyone i know, knows burna boy. what's your fav afro pop song?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stringer (Oct 26, 2021)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> @Stringer it started here (though i'm not sure if you consider this afro pop) and eventually lead me to here:
> 
> 
> i listen to all kinds of music and i think everyone i know, knows burna boy. what's your fav afro pop song?


Magic System's Gaou is nostalgic as fuuuucc -- I spaced out for a minute tbh, listening to that brought up fond memories from my childhood. Most of Africa danced to that hit song for over a year, what's your home country ?

I can't name a song I like over everything else, but there's definitely titles I do go back to more often than others, e.g.





> i listen to all kinds of music and i think everyone i know, knows burna boy.


That's pretty much how I am too, so long as it's the type of beat I can groove to and enjoy listening I don't discriminate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eros (Oct 29, 2021)

Time for some classic rock!


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Datassassin (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## ??? (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## aiyanah (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 5, 2021)

this album tho


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## blakstealth (Nov 7, 2021)

my song of the month


----------



## Artist (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Eros (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Nov 20, 2021)

this needed to be longer


----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## Nightfall (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 4, 2021)




----------



## Artist (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## Eros (Dec 11, 2021)

Time for a classic.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Dec 27, 2021)

Fairy Tale of New York - my favorite Christmas song


----------



## Loni (Dec 31, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 1, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Loni (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 5, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 7, 2022)

@GANDO twinsies

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 8, 2022)

Love this song, and love OMAM. Their songs have a very Game of Thrones-y vibe to them, though they are popular in AMVs for The Punisher and other shows too


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Eros (Jan 17, 2022)

One of favorite classic rock songs ever.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 23, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Datassassin (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 29, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## Eros (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 26, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## Shadow Sovereign (Mar 6, 2022)

Been binge-watching Peaky Blinders, and found out about this song.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Artist (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## TheOmega (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Apr 9, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## jesusus (Apr 11, 2022)

The Caelestial Chorus of the Palustrian Numan Gods


----------



## NotTommy (Apr 12, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## C-Moon (Apr 12, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## NotTommy (Apr 30, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schwarzwald (May 2, 2022)

The New Release by Haken is the best thing they've done since Architect


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Artist (May 18, 2022)




----------



## Styles (May 18, 2022)

Push these niggas off me like huuuuuu


----------



## Vandal Savage (May 21, 2022)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (May 26, 2022)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (May 28, 2022)




----------



## blakstealth (May 30, 2022)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (May 30, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RavenSupreme (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## Gadaffi (Jun 5, 2022)

My spotify got hacked and someone keeps on listening to "We dont talk abt bruno" but its actually black summer rain by eric clapton..


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Eros (Jun 13, 2022)

It's that time of year.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## shieldbounce (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Eros (Jun 21, 2022)

Why do I love indie pop so much? Probably because I'm gay AF.


----------



## blakstealth (Jun 21, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 9, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Jul 20, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Artist (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Utopia Realm (Aug 10, 2022)

I need an English Cover of this.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Artist (Aug 10, 2022)

Utopia Realm said:


> I need an English Cover of this.


He's not Feline very well I get it.


----------



## NotTommy (Aug 10, 2022)

Heard it in one of my favourite episodes from the last Rick and Morty season. Really nice.


----------



## blakstealth (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Leo Fall (Aug 20, 2022)

Kizumonogatari by Original God and TYOSIN.


----------



## NotTommy (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Soca (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Oct 11, 2022)

Ojitos Lindos normal version
Ojitos lindos Kidz bop version


----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 15, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NotTommy (Oct 15, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 22, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Artist (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Loni (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## blakstealth (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## ??? (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## Pringer Lagann (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## NotTommy (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## Canute87 (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Rinoa (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## Dressed in White (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## Artist (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Loni (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Vandal Savage (Saturday at 3:29 PM)




----------

